# Control de velocidad PWM para motor CC de 12v (Cto de pablin).



## legolas (Jun 17, 2008)

Hola gente, estoy haciendo un proyecto para la escuela de un seguidor de linea sencillo (circuito de x-robotics, que por cierto funciona muy bien), lo tengo ya todo listo y funcionando, el problema son los motores, ya que necesito algun par de motores con reductor (no los encontre en ningun lado), o en su caso, crear dos circuitos de control por modulacion de ancho de pulsos, que según entiendo, con ello puedo variar la velocidad de un motor sin reducir el torque.

Por internet me he encontrado muchos circuitos, pero uno en especial me llamo la atensión por su sencillez:

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/pwm-cc/index.htm

Me pregunto si alguien lo ha probado y me puede decir que tal funciona, o en su caso me puedan recomendar alguno .

Gracias. 
-


----------



## MaMu (Jun 18, 2008)

Si, funciona bien. Y para lo que lo queres usar, te sobra.

Saludos


----------



## DJ-AS (Jul 19, 2008)

Consulta, ese transistor (IRF830) es fácil conseguir? Cuánto sale? (soy de argentina). Yo lo quiero para regular un FAN de 12v 0.14A.


----------



## jose_flash (Sep 25, 2008)

ola pues yo queria controlar un motor para hacer una bici electrica jajaja o otra cosa pero el motor es de 12_24 y consume max. 5 amperios.. pense en poner en la alimentacion un simple regulador para que el 55 no se queme.. pero el diodo  necesito uno de 8 amp y eso no hay aqui solo puedo cojer dos diodos de 3 amp y ponerlos en paralelo o algo ¿que pensais de eso? y el mosfet.. cual pongo..?  .


el motor tiene :12 volt-3000rpm
                      24 volt -6000 rpm  par max: 80 Nm    consumo max: 5 amp


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 25, 2008)

DJ-AS: Esta en todos lados el IRF830!no se cuanto sale porq siempre compro varias cosas juntas..pero para los 140mA de tu fan te diria que compres un transistor mas chico. No hace falta tanto.

jose_flash:Un mosfet de 7A con buen disipador... y quien te dijo que el diodo tiene que ser de 8A ?!


----------



## jose_flash (Sep 25, 2008)

pues porque si el motor va a consumir unos 5 amp max. pues debera de ser el diodo de 6 amp...8 amp porque tengo 4n004 ero eso no sirve creo aunque pensandolo bien el diodo lo que hace es que no pase la intensidad que da la bobina que no es amperaje es un voltage alto .. y un mosfet irfp240


----------



## LORD KSPER (Sep 25, 2008)

Hola a todo

El IRF830 sera el adecuado para regular la velocidad de un motor es uno de una impresora bieja que traen las hp que mueve los cartuchos del toner, si mal no recuerdo es de un modelo 680c, se lo pienso adaptar a un ventilador de 4" o a los juguetes de mi peke, el voltage con el que cuento es de 30V 0.5A, y como en el caso del colega DJ-AS uno de 12 V o menos 

cual sera la alternativa o remplazo mas fiable?


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 25, 2008)

jose_flash dijo:
			
		

> eso no sirve creo aunque pensandolo bien el diodo lo que hace es que no pase la intensidad que da la bobina que no es amperaje es un voltage alto



De eso queria que te des cuenta! bien. Es para suprimir los picos de tension inversa.


----------



## jose_flash (Sep 26, 2008)

un 1n4004 me sirrve ..¿¿¿¿¿ y con un irfp240 que aguanta 12 apm va de lujo!  

y con un lm7812 en la entrada del 555 puedo regular el motor de 24 Volt ....


----------



## alexus (Oct 26, 2008)

necesito variar la velociad de 3 motores de los que se usan en los joystics de play station, necesito que sea desde detenido hasta el maximo posible..

le pregunta, puedo cambiar el mosfet por un transistos npn "comun"?


----------



## Siddharta (Jul 16, 2009)

Hola, quiero controlar dos motores y me interesa que se controle con un solo potenciometro, se podrá poner otro MOSFET colocado de la misma manera que el primero, con el gate de este segundo en donde esta el primero, y poniendo otro diodo 1N5408 para el segundo motor?


----------



## unleased! (Jul 16, 2009)

Fijense en la disposición del potenciómetro.

¿Nadie hasta ahora se ha dado cuenta que el circuito de pablin no funciona por PWM?

Lo único que se consigue al mover el potenciómetro es cambiar la frecuencia.


----------



## Siddharta (Jul 16, 2009)

disculpa unleased! lo acabo de checar en el multisim, y lo que cambia es el ancho de la señal, y  sigue teniendo la misma frecuencia


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 17, 2009)

Acá tienen un par de circuito sencillos:


----------



## S.W.A.T. (Jul 17, 2009)

aqui les dejo este circuito suerte.


----------



## jesus_lomor (Jul 17, 2009)

para un seguidor de lineas, de que manera podrias acoplar un circuito que cambia la frecuencia con un potenciometro?


----------



## Siddharta (Jul 19, 2009)

Usando el circuito de pablin, conectando el Drain del MOSFET al driver L293B en el pin de 8 (vs) y así poder controlar la dirección del motor, creen que vaya a funcionar? funcionara `para dos motores conectados en el driver? me gustaría mucho hacer el experimento, pero se me acaba de descomponer el MOSFET así que me quedo con las ansias


----------



## Loktar (Jul 21, 2009)

Pregunta, qué cambios hay que realizarle al circuito de pablin para poder utilizarlo con un transistor bipolar en vez de un MOSFET?


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 21, 2009)

Y para que necesitas usarlo con un BJT ? tenés que agregar la resistencia de base...


----------



## Loktar (Jul 21, 2009)

porque un mosfet en este momento no tengo


----------



## santiago61 (Ago 26, 2009)

hola muchachos una consulta quisiera regualar la velocidad de un motor de limpiaparabrisa (automovil) de 12V, podria regularlo utilizando el circuito de pablin?? o algun otro circuito que subieron a este hilo?? , de seguro arriba de los 5A esta consumiendo este motor...el mismo va a trabajar con algo de carga es para mover unos brazos asi que no deberia perder mucho torque....desde ya gracias.

PD: me podria servir este circuito? el cual adjunto el diagrama para que hechen un vistazo.


----------



## elias425945 (Ago 28, 2009)

Hola comunidad, mis conocimientos en electronica son escasos y para contruir un vehiculo electrico necesito algo de ayuda. Necesito un circuito PWM pero el motor que estoy usando es de 90 v y consume 400 W si no saque mal la cuenta, se supone que tiene 1/2 de HP.  Alguien me podria instruir para un control PWM adecuado?

Gracias 
           Elias ggs


----------



## martincruz (Oct 2, 2009)

Hola gente tengo un problemón que quiero solucionar espero que me puedan ayudar. Tengo que controlar la velocidad de un motor de 12 vol. para un máquina que van a utilizar en el campo y este motor es de 2hp, por ende, puede llegar hasta consumir 120A. Yo conseguí este circuito pero no me sirve pq usa 24V aunque la parte de los IRF150 esta bien. Me parece igual que se puede llegar a hacer algo de mayor confiabilidad pq los IRF150 se queman de la nada..... por favor necesitaria ayuda urgente


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 2, 2009)

"Por que hacer dificil algo que es fácil?"
Los irf150 son de 40A, como hacés para quemarlos?contame! 
Por que no lo hacés con el 555?... funciona entre 5V y 18V, colocando varios mosfets en paralelo podés manejar cualquier motor.
Por casualidad leiste el tema desde el principo? porque hay muchos circuitos y todo explicado


----------



## martincruz (Oct 2, 2009)

Hola fernandoae antes que nada gracias por contestar tan rápido. Te cuento... los IRF150 con la mas minima descarga estática se perfora la capa de óxido que separa las capas del canal conductor y se ponen en corto (es lo que me explicó un amigo que sabe mucho a grandes rasgos), tuve un par de estos mosfet y se me rompieron de la nada y nos on de lo mas barato... pero si es la solución habrá que cuidarlos bien.... Entonces tu recomendación es que haga un circuito como el que subió santiago61 y que ponga unos 4 o 5 IRF150.... o cual circuito me recomiendas..... Y por último mi amigo que sabe mucho me explicaba que esta clase de circuitos no poseían robustes electrónica... refiriendose a que es una solución temporal, que tarde o temprano se van a terminar rompiendo, al no ser que compre componentes de muy buena claidad y modifique mi circuito. Tendrías alguna idea a futuro para que haga un circuito que dure mucho.... muchas gracias Saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 2, 2009)

Este es el circuito que te sugiero: Ver el archivo adjunto 20883

Y lo de robustez electronica... estos circuitos son indestructibles  yo arme un dimmer para lámparas dc con ese esquema y ya cumplió 4 años. 
Además en caso de haber un problema cuanto gastamos en hacer uno nuevo?... practicamente nada  son bien baratos.


----------



## martincruz (Oct 4, 2009)

Bien este circuito se ve super sencillo y también barato. pero tengo dos dudas. Una es, el circuito funciona con 6V, puede funcionar también con 12V o hay que cambiarle algo... Ese capacitor de 100microF que esta arriva del circuito no esntiendo donde va... y por último sonde esta ese mosfet yo tendría que poner en paralelo los 5 míos no? Gracias Saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 4, 2009)

Hasta 18V funciona sin modificaciones. El capacitor se conecta entre el positivo y el negativo de la alimentación.
Y lo de poner los mosfet en paralelo se hace con una pequeña resistencia (0.22Ω) para que todos conduzcan igual, como en este esquema:


----------



## martincruz (Oct 4, 2009)

Muchas gracias fernandoae me voy a poner hoy mismo a construirlo, dos preguntas, a la resistencia de 470 de la gate también la pongo? el capasitor de 0,001micro esta bien? porque en el simulador de circuitos cuando lo probe andaba bien con uno de 1 micro electrolítico, con el de 1 nano electrolítico la frcuencia no variaba.... lo hago con 1micro?


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 4, 2009)

Las resistencias de gate no son obligatorias pero es recomendable usarlas  ... yo igual le pondria unas de 100Ω.

Con el capacitor de  0,001uF está bien, si no tenés de ese valor puede ser un poco más...
Lo que hace el capacitor es determinar la frecuencia del PWM, con el de un micro sería muy baja.
Y bueno, armalo y cualquier problema que surja lo vemos


----------



## richard alonso (Oct 4, 2009)

yo a ese circuito le puse un rele para que el motor al prender lo hiciera a toda potencia,para usar un rele hay que quitar la resistencia de 1k


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 4, 2009)

¿?  Que hiciste?


----------



## richard alonso (Oct 4, 2009)

el circuito original de pablin hace que al momento de prender la turbina no lo haga al maximo de velocidad,sino que la velocidad es lenta y a medida que se valla generando mas calor mas rapido gira,yo opte por hacer que al momento de prender lo haga pero al maximo de velocidad,le puse un rele.pero para eso hay que desconectar la resistencia de 1k ,cro que estas ablando del circuito de pablin ¿o no?


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 4, 2009)

Estoy hablando de un control de velocidad PWM para un motor DC de 2HP hecho con un ic 555...


----------



## richard alonso (Oct 4, 2009)

el que yo te digo es por PWM y usa un 555 en conjunto con una ntc


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 4, 2009)

Supongo que es ese para controlar la temperatura usando un ventilador...
Pero lo que @martincruz necesita es esto:
"Hola gente tengo un problemón que quiero solucionar espero que me puedan ayudar. Tengo que controlar la velocidad de un motor de 12 vol. para un máquina que van a utilizar en el campo y este motor es de 2hp"


----------



## martincruz (Oct 8, 2009)

Hola fernandoae, monte el circuito que me pasaste en mi protoboard y por algun motivo al principio solo andaba a una vel. consante despues no se que toque y anduvo, pero sin ofender no me convenció del todo... Si tenes idea de algo un poco más completo como el que te mande que posee retroalimentación al integrado y todo ese tipo de cosas que le dan algo más de confiabilidad estaría buenísimo. Muchas gracias por la mano que me das. Saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 8, 2009)

Debe haber sido un falso contacto, armalo con confianza, el circuito está más que probado.
Unos ejemplos:
YouTube - Simple Pulse Width Modulation (PWM) for motor speed control
YouTube - Controllo PWM led 10W

No encuentro el circuito con la realimentación...


----------



## martincruz (Oct 11, 2009)

Fernandoae muchas gracias por los videos, cuando encuentres tus circuitos con realimentación ponlos te lo voy a agradecer saludos


----------



## martincruz (Oct 12, 2009)

Hola fernandoae te escribo para preguntarte una duda, con el circuito que me pasate. Promero lo robé con 6V y un motorcito y todo bien; despés lo probé con un motor de cajero automático que funciona con 12V y se qumó el 555, revisé todo y estaba todo bien, le puse otro 555 y se quemó a los 2 segundos....


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 12, 2009)

Pusiste el diodo ese que va en la parte del mosfet? es lo unico que puede hacer que se te queme algo. Con el 1n4001 uno anda bien pero como el motor es grande convendría un 1n4007 o equivalente.
De que potencia es el motor?


----------



## richard alonso (Oct 13, 2009)

hola martin cruz,se que no es con migo ese tema del pwm,pero quiero contarte que yo lo hice hace 2 años al de pablin,yo le hice una modificacion,ya que en mi caso queria que el motor prendiera a maxima velocidad y no de apoco como funcionaria en el circuito original de pablin.te cuento que ami me marcho impecable,es mas despues de tanto tiempo sigue marchando bien,lo uso en una fuente del taller,y e echo otros mas para potencias y todos funcionan bien,hasta ahora no tienen problema,que raro que se te queme,tengo fotos del circuito montado en la fuente si quieres subo fotos,un saludo a todos,y pido disculpas por meterme en una combersacion ajena,solo queria dar mi comentario


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 13, 2009)

"Se que no es con migo ese tema del pwm"
Richard acá todos tenemos que opinar y compartir nuestros conocimientos y experiencias  esa es la idea de los foros 
Que modificación le hiciste al circuito?


----------



## richard alonso (Oct 13, 2009)

le puse un rele a la salida del transistor,yo use un bc548,para poder usar el rele le quite la  R de 1k,ya que si uso rele el circuito con esa resistencia queda accionando el rele de forma continua y intermitente,pero sin esa R,funciona impecable,yo en paralelo con la NTC de 10k utilise un pre-set de 50k,y de esa forma ajustava la sensibilidad del circuito,para la temperatura,y me a dado excelentes resultados,para ajustar el circuito media tensión en el zener,ajustava el pre-set hasta conseguir unos 1.7v,al dispararse la tensión el el zener se elevava a unos 2.7v mas o menos no me acuerdo bien,y luedgo al enfriarse el disipador bajava hasta apagarse


----------



## martincruz (Oct 15, 2009)

Muchas gacias por sus aportes richard si pudieras poner el circuito que usaste estaria bueno... tengo hecho el circuito que mostre de de PWM pero como dije mi motor es de 12V, el circuito puede funciona con +6 y -6 de hecho lo probé. pero no se como conseguir eso con una bat. me he fijado eso de usar resistencias pero tendría mucha corriente en ese circuito.... si alguien me tira una idea... se lo voy a agradecer mucho. La proxima les muestro unos videos del que ya tengo.... pero por el momento no encuentro la solucion al problema de la fuente partida con baterias y que no genere tanto gasto de corriente...


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 15, 2009)

Porque hacer complejo lo que es fácil¿?


----------



## martincruz (Oct 15, 2009)

y... hermano es que ya lo tengo hecho.... si lo puedo utilizar estaria buenísimo te prometo que mañana te mando unas fotos para que lo veas... ysi es mejor no utilizarlo... no lo utilizo.. es para aportar información de lo uqe engo y tratar de encontrar la mejor solución.. de verdad gracias por la preocupación


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 15, 2009)

Lo unico que se me ocurre es usar un operacional para tener 6V y usar esos 6V como gnd... lo de las resistencias no sirve porque te varía le tensión con el consumo


----------



## martincruz (Oct 16, 2009)

Me gusta la idea de algun operacional pero yo no se como... Mirá esta son las fotos del circuito que ya tengo que es el mismo que subí. Aca esta también la foto del motor con el que se me quemaron los 555, pero yo le puse un diodo 1N4007... asique nose...Ahora con que operacionál puedo conseguir la fuente partida de +6, 0 y -6... si hay algo así estaria muy bueno porque sería solo armar eso....Gracias


----------



## richard alonso (Oct 16, 2009)

HOLA MARTINCRUZ,el circuito no lo subo porque es el que esta en pablin,es el de PWM,osea que los 2 hicimos el mismo circuito,lo unico que yo hice fue quitar la resistencia de 1k,para poder usar un rele a la salida del BC548 EN MI CASO,TE MUESTRO FOTOS DEL MODULO ARMADO,donde aparesen en una foto las 2 NTC,en serie puestas en el disipador,ya que en esta oportunidad no pude conseguir NTC de   10k,y en cuanto a la bateria ya que  te aferras a alimentarlo asi,porque no usas 2 baterias en serie,aunque lo mejor es un transformador,la verdad yo tenia un circuito para hacer con una bateria una fuente partida,pero se me perdio dicho circuito,y eso que marchaba barbaro,bueno te dejo las fotos,aber que te paresen,UN SALUDO A TODOS LOS DEL FORO

PD.este circuito lleva funcionando unos 2 años,hasta ahora no a presentado fallas,despues de tanto tiempo se puede decir que dicho circuito es muy bueno,tambien e echo otros iguales para potencias,en unas semanas voy a hacer una potencia de         130w x 2,y tambien voy a hacer un circuito igual para la ventilacion,saludos,estoy siempre a las ordenes


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 16, 2009)

Martin este es el circuito del operacional que te decía http://es.geocities.com/allcircuits/fuente3.htm


----------



## martincruz (Oct 16, 2009)

Realmente quiero agradecerles por el compromiso con el foro porque contestan muy rápido es admirable y estoy gratamente sorprendido.
1º Richard no puedo usar dos baterias en serie porque necesito solo 12V, por lo que si pongo dos voy a tener 24V; y el motor es de 2hp por lo que el consumo es como de 120A, y con baterias de 6V es imposible.....
2º Fernandoae por algún motivo no me geja abrir el link que pusiste me dice: Sorry, service temporarily unvailable.... pruebo más tarde pero nose....


Fernandoae ahora lo pude abrir lo leo y te aviso...

Fernandoae revisé el circuito y es perfecto para lo que necesito porque la bateria me da 12V y los parto en +6, 0 y -6 y todo andaría perfecto. Lo único es que hace poco medí el consumo de la placa y es como de 400mA que operacional puedo usar... Me voy a poner a buscar alguno pero yo soy medio zapato para eso si tenes idea de cual taria.. muchas gracias


----------



## richard alonso (Oct 17, 2009)

tendrias que usar algun transistor a la salida que maneje ese consumo,poero como en esa salida cumple la funcion de punto medio,no creo que lo puedas usar,


----------



## martincruz (Oct 17, 2009)

Por qué? no hay ningun operacional que maneje 300mA...o por ahí...


----------



## richard alonso (Oct 17, 2009)

no tengo idea pero creo que si alguno tiene que aber


----------



## martincruz (Oct 18, 2009)

Encontre este [SIZE=-1]LM2904 fijense si puede funcionar...Esta es la hoja de datos.. o sino diganme alguno... gracias
[/SIZE]


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 18, 2009)

martincruz dijo:


> Encontre este LM2904 fijense si puede funcionar...Esta es la hoja de datos.. o sino diganme alguno... gracias


Nop, solo da <30mA

Mira este TDA2002/2003


----------



## martincruz (Oct 18, 2009)

Puede manejar hasta 3,5A? Yo solo ocuparia hasta medio ampere, pero sino es muy caro no hay drama... Entonces con este operacional y el circuito que me paso fernandoae http://es.geocities.com/allcircuits/fuente3.htm se puede hacer la fuente que necesito para mi control PWM con una bateria sin ningun problema? si es así genial mañana lo hago.... Gracias fogonazo


----------



## richard alonso (Oct 18, 2009)

hola como estas martincruz,para que te complicas tanto,usa un transformador y listo,no tenes ningun tipo de problema,saludos


----------



## martincruz (Oct 18, 2009)

No puedo usar un transformador porque todo esto es para una máquina que se va ha utilizar en el campo y todo esto va ha ser alimentado con una batería de 12V. Por eso necesito este tipo de fuentes para mi PWM. entonces con lo de mi anterior pregunta... com todo esto puedo armar la fuente sin nngun problema o necesitaria cambiar algo?


----------



## martincruz (Oct 19, 2009)

Fernandoae con el operacional que me pasó fogonazo se puede hacer sin problemas?.. o el que sepa me dice así lo pruebo... en poco tiempo tengo que terminarlo muchas gracias por todo...


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 19, 2009)

Estás seguro que consume 400mA ? es mucho! Igual con los que dice Fogonazo anda bien...


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 19, 2009)

!! A NO olvidarse de colocar un buen disipador ¡¡


----------



## martincruz (Oct 21, 2009)

Excelente.... ya compre todo lo voy a montar en mi protoboard cuando lo haga les aviso que paso Gracias


----------



## martincruz (Oct 22, 2009)

Hola gente... armé el circuito que me paso fernandoae con el tda2003 que me dijo fogonazo, adjunto hoja de datos, como allí figura conecté la pata 5 del tda2003 al positivo, la tres al negativo la cuatro a los capacitores, y de allí saque la salida del 0v. Por último la dos a las resistencias y la uno junto con la cuatro. La cosa es que no andaba, me daba en una rama 11V y en la otra -1V... probé en cambiar de lugar entre la uno y la dos y nada... hice algo mal? o hay que cambiar el valor de algun componente? igual voy a seguir intentando a ver si funciona....


----------



## richard alonso (Oct 22, 2009)

hola martincruz,si tocas con la mano la pata 1 no se siente nada en el parlante?si lo isistes talcual esta en ese diceño tiene que funcionar,yo arme hace tiempo uno de 20w x canal usaba 2 TDA2003 en puente,y marchava bien,lo que ese circuito que tu tienes no tiene gran potencia,otra cosa si ese circuito no te marcha te mando uno  similar es para 10w x canal,es una vercion mono y utilisa un tda2003, yo lo arme pero no me dio buenos resultados por la poca potencia que entrega el tda,pero marchar marcha bien saludos.otra cosa cuantos A, tiene la fuente,yo al hacer la vercion de 20w x 2 y usar una fuente de pocos amperes,solo 1.5A,me marchava un solo canal,y si al otro canal le conectava el otro parlante el amplificador no sonava mas,pero al usar una fuente de mas A,se soluciono el problema,para ese amplificador,mono .la fuente deve de ser d porlomenos 2A,con 1A,te marcharia pero capas que es poca corriente,,,,,saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 22, 2009)

No estamos hablando de un amplificador...


----------



## martincruz (Oct 22, 2009)

Tal cual no entendí nada richard igual gracias, es poder hacer una fuente partida a partir de una bateria de 12V con un operacional para conseguir +6V, 0 , -6V.. cosa que no me esta saliendo por algun motivo


----------



## martincruz (Oct 23, 2009)

Con el TDA2003 se puede hacer la fuente que me dijiste fernanoae? Porque lo he revisado como 10 veces compre dos tda probé con los dos por si uno estaba roto y nada..... estoy un poco desconcertado pero seguiré intentando... estoy un poco caliente porque es re sencillo y por algun motivo no me sale..


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 23, 2009)

Si se puede con el tda2003, una pregunta... donde conectas el negativo de la alimentación?


----------



## martincruz (Oct 23, 2009)

Lo estoy probando con una fuente regulable que me hice para hacer las pruebas y la regulo con 12V, el positivo a la pata 5 y el negativo a la pata 3, el negativo de la alimentación es el negativo de la fuente...¿Esa es tu pregunta? gracias por contestar


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 23, 2009)

Si, esa era la pregunta, porque un amigo una vez lo armó y conectaba el negativo de la alimentación en donde dice 0V... cosas que pasan 
Si estás aburrido armá el de Pablin, se ve medio malo... pero una vez que lo probás te vas a dar cuenta que es malísimo jaja, no, en realidad es un buen circuito y cumple con la norma de las tres B (bueno, bonito y barato).


----------



## martincruz (Oct 23, 2009)

Hola fernando mira... armé la fuentecita esa con un LM358 y anda a la perfección, lo único que ese integradito banca solo 50mA y el consumo de mi PWM es de 47mA esta muy cerca....me parece que con el tda no se puede.... porque sino no entiendo la falla... saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 23, 2009)

Es raro lo del TDA, lo que podés hacer es soldar dos lm358 (uno encima del otro) o buscar en google un circuito que es lo mismo que este pero tiene un par de transistores en la salida para aumentar la capacidad de corriente...
O armar el de pablin


----------



## martincruz (Oct 24, 2009)

Fernandoae muchas gracias por tu ayuda me sirvió de mucho, ya tengo todo listo. Saludos


----------



## martincruz (Nov 17, 2009)

Para miebros del foro que lean este tema, quiero aclarar que yo hice el esqume de control de PWM que propuse unos post anteriores, anda muy bien lo hice funcianar con +6, 0, -6, para controlar un motor de 2hp, que llega hasta consumir 120A, controlando al motor con tres mosfet IRFP064N, anda muy bien pero no hay que ponerles la resistencia en source de 0,22ohm porque sino no funciona, además los mosfet se ecualizan solos porque cuando uno se calienta genera más resistencia y posa menos corriente, por lo uqe se enfría; en cambio en los transistores bipolares comunes si hace falta.

PD: Si alguien esta en desacuerdo con sacar estas resistencias que me cuente porque hay que dejarlas pero a mi con las resistencias puestas no me andaba, las saqué y todo perfecto.


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 18, 2009)

Es opcional .. lo que si no entiendo porque con las resistencias no te funcionaba..


----------



## martincruz (Nov 18, 2009)

Yo la verdad tampoco porque la resistencia es muy chica, pero sospecho que generaba una caída de tensión suficiente para que entre gate y source no haya la tensión necesaria. Saludos y gracias por la ayuda que me diste


----------



## VAMAFE (Ene 28, 2010)

Hola Fernando: He visto en forosde electronica un mensaje donde envias unos videos de yotube.
Si tu tienes el circuito que hace girar para un lado y para el otro, así como el control de velocidad del motor, te agradecería me lo envases. 
Lo necesito para una incubadora que quiero hacer automatica. Esta necesita que los huevos girén 90 grados a la izquierda y a las 8 horas hacia la derecha pero a una velocidad de una revolución por minuto.
Tengo un reloj que mete corriente al circuito, dicho reloj temporizador que deja din corriente al circuito durante 8 horas y luego vuelve a poner en contacto el motor, es decir 15 segundos anda el motor hasta que llega a los 90 grados de volte hacia la derecha, para 8 horas y las 8 horas vuelve a funcionar durante 15 segundos y tendra que girar los 90 grasos hacia la izquierda, donde vuelve a parar.
Si lo tienes y me lo puedes proporcionar te estaría agradecido.Necesitaria lo que es el esquema, fotografia de la placa base, componentes y pistas de la placa base donde se perfora. También necesito que digas cuales son los componentes.
Yo tengo un circuito que regula la velocidad, pero no el giro, y lo que quiero es que en el mismo circuito esté el giro y el control de velocidad. Muchas gracias de antemano. Mi correo es: no debo ser egoísta y leer las normas@forosdeelectronica.com
 Si tienes la amabilidad de contestarme, en el asunto pones control de velocidad y giro de un motor


----------



## feliprol (Mar 18, 2010)

arme el circuito de pablin,pero funciona 10 min y el irf830se se calienta y deja de funcionar el motor.
pero ahora tengo el medio problema tengo un motor de 24 v,2.1 A,corriente sin carga 500mA,velocidada de salida 120rpm,velocidad sin carga 7000rpm,velocidada del motor 5900rpmtorque25Kg/cm,relacion de reduccion 1/49.

ahora viene los bueno se me han quemado todos los irf luego de un tiempo 
que puede ser no encuentro la solucion para esto


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 18, 2010)

Puede ser que los mosfets sean falsificados...


----------



## bebeto (Mar 18, 2010)

Hola... 
Mirá el datasheet del IRF si aguanta esa corriente, y mirá tambien cúal es el consumo pico en el arranque del motor, ya que esto juega en conta, porque el IRF tiene que soportar esta corriente.

Analizá eso y nos contas que tal te fué.

Suerte

PD: Imagino que en el motor pusiste el diodo en anti-paralelo para cuidar al IRF


----------



## feliprol (Mar 19, 2010)

muchas gracias por las respuesta el lunes tendre que ver y les entrego la respuesta este finde me dedicare el mosfets soporte la corriente pa terminar con este problema cuando lo tenga listo informo


----------



## feliprol (Mar 24, 2010)

lo prometido es deuda al final lo unico que hice fue colocar irf150 y funciona perfec*TAMENTE* ni se calienta y eso que es para un motor de 24, 
me cabe una duda ya que cambie el motor por el mismo ya que el primero c****o no se quemo por que cuando vi que no andaba hice continuidad le saque uno conde que tenia y luego realize continuidad y esta correcto tiene pero al energizar el motor con una fuente de 24 vdc 5.7 A o con otra de 12 vdc 10 A no arranca ( puede ser los carbones hayan c*****o ) 
espero alguna recomendacion ya que si lo mando a reparar lo mas probable que no me digan sinceramente que tenia



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Cuidá el lenguaje que usás en el foro. Y no es una simple sugerencia.


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Mar 24, 2010)

Me acorde d este proyecto q*UE* hice el año pasado, un regulador de motor para una nota, bueno creo q*UE* ya colocaron muchos circuitos pero yo les agrego el mio, funciona bastante bien ya q*UE* lo construi facilmente... (simulado ademas)


----------



## feliprol (Mar 29, 2010)

ya compañeros disculpen mi lenguaje, ahora lo unico que cambie del circuito de pablin fue el irf puse un irfp250 y funciona bastante bien 
muchas gracias por toda la comprencion y colaboracion


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Mar 29, 2010)

feliprol dijo:


> ya compañeros disculpen mi lenguaje...


 
No te preocupes, yo tambien estoy al tanto de como escribo XD...


----------



## res (Jun 7, 2010)

Muy interesante todos estas modificaciones sin embargo tengo una duda... Para cambiar el transistor de la salida (y poner uno de más potencia por ejemplo) hay que fijarse que esté dentro de los rangos de frecuencia a la que puede funcionar el transistor. 

La pregunta es: como se cambia la frecuencia del PWM?? se que es cambiando el condensador C3 del ultimo esquema que está colgado pero no se la formula o la resistencia que le influye también en la frecuencia del sistema. Me gustaría utilizar unos 4 kHz para un motor de 12 v y 120 W. Os parece mucho?

Alguien me puede echar una mano? referenciarlo al último esquema (tiene todos los componentes numerados)

Gracias!

Lo encontré!!

Bueno por si a alguien le pasa lo mismo que yo pongo el link

http://www.eleinmec.com/article.asp?3


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 7, 2010)

Cualquier transistor va a trabajar bien, 4Khz no son nada.
Ademas... para que queres subir la frecuencia?


----------



## res (Jun 8, 2010)

No es que lo quiera subir o no. El problema es que no sabía a que frecuencia estaba trabajado el circuito de pablin. 

Segun he leido en el foro con 4 kHz va bien el funcionamiento pero se reduce el ruido si usas entre 15 y 20 kHz. 

Saludos


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Ago 29, 2010)

Tengo 2 dudas:
1º Si el regulador PWM trabaja por el ancho de cada pulso, y no por la frecuencia, esto quiere decir que puedo utilizar cualquier frecuencia? ¿Por que usar una y no otra?

2º Estoy realizando un proyecto (un carro eléctrico) en el cual voy a utilizar un motor de elevalunas como este:

El cual se encarga de mover la dirección del carro, este motor esta alimentado a 12V y consume unos 0.6A en vació, pero cuando le coloco carga a dicho carro, la presión que esta ejerce y un terreno irregular hace que el consumo ascienda a 2A con picos de hasta 3.5A si en el movimiento de las ruedas estas se encuentran una piedra por ejemplo, pero claro las ruedas giran muy rápido, y no me da tiempo a controlar su posición, entonces pensé en colocarle el control de velocidad PWM de Pablin el del primer mensaje pero hasta ahora lo que he leído es que controla pequeños motores, y este créame ,consume bastante y no se si me podría servir?

A otra cosa, el único transistor N-MOSFET, que tengo es este:
Ver el archivo adjunto 37708
¿Me podrá servir?
Muchas gracias.


----------



## richard alonso (Ago 29, 2010)

hola lolo,mira no se si te va servir el circuito ese de pablin,yo lo hise al circuito y me a dado un exelente resultado,claro yo en lugar del mosfet le coloque un rele y tambien le quite la R de 1k,ya que el circuito de pablin,hace que el motor arranque con poca velocidad y a medida que la ntc registrara mas temperatura mas rapido girava el motor,pero yo le puse un rele para que el motor arrancara a toda velocidad,y en cuanto al consumo no importa,por ejemplo si usas un 2n3055 podes alimentar una carga de hasta 5A,y si usas 2n3055 en paraleo 10A,el consumo no importa,saludos


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ago 29, 2010)

La frecuencia con la que haces el PWM, influye en 2 cosas:

1- A mayor frecuencia, la variacion de la media es menor, o mejor dicho, el tiempo de establecimiento es menor. 

2- La potencia de consumo del Switch (el transistor) es mayor mientras mayor sea la frecuencia.

Como dato por si les sirve, usando 10kHz en un cooler de Pc, el ruido que hacia era importante, si pueden elegir una frecuencia, lo ideal seria una mayor a 22 o 25kHz para no escuchar nada.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Ago 30, 2010)

Hola richard alonso ¿A que NTC te refieres? en el esquema no hay ninguna, nos referimos al mismo circuito, yo me refería a este:
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/pwm-cc/index.htm
¿Me aconsejas que use un 2N3055?
 ¿no es mejor un MOSFET? 
Creo que estos tienen unos tiempos de conmutación mucho menor a los  BJT para determinadas frecuencias

cosmefulanito04 GRACIAS ya me queda mucho mas claro lo de las frecuencias.

El ejemplo del cooler, lo dices porque a partir de 20KHz el oído humano no escucha dichas frecuencias?

Bueno buscando mas circuitos he encontrado este:

Pero no entiendo porque la salida esta conectada a la patilla 7 del 555, ¿Eso esta bien? ¿Funcionara?
¿Cual es mejor este ultimo o este de Pablin?

Guacias.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ago 30, 2010)

Yo en su momento use el circuito que figura en la hoja de datos del 555 para hacer un PWM, en las hojas de national, en la pag. 8 figura el circuito "PULSE WIDTH MODULATOR".

El circuito usa 2 555, uno como astable para generar el trigger y el otro como modulador de la señal de disparo controlado por la pata 5 por tension, eso esta bueno por si tu control no es solamente a traves de un pote.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Ago 30, 2010)

Ok pero bastante tengo en no saber cual seria mejor, como para montar dos 555.........


lolo2n3055 dijo:


> Bueno buscando mas circuitos he encontrado este:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 38676
> Pero no entiendo porque la salida esta conectada a la patilla 7 del 555, ¿Eso esta bien? ¿Funcionara?
> ¿Cual es mejor este ultimo o este de Pablin?
> ...


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ago 30, 2010)

El 1er circuito habria que analizarlo con el modelo del 555:






Porque asi a simple vista, ni idea como funciona, fijate que usa la salida del pin de descarga (7) y no la salida, y el THR (6) queda en funcion del pote y de la salida (3).

En cambio el de pablin, si no me equivoco, funciona como un modulador, es decir si bien te modifica el ancho del pulso, tambien te modifica la frecuencia.

Creo que lo mejor es que lo simules con algun soft, para ver realmente que obtenes a la salida.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Ago 30, 2010)

Me estas diciendo que el de Pablin también cambia la frecuencia?
No aviamos quedado en que el PWM trabajaba modificando el ancho de pulso de una frecuencia determinada?

El primero lo saque de esta pag:
http://www.dprg.org/tutorials/2005-11a/index.html
Y leyéndolo nos dice que esta calculado para trabajar a una frecuenda que ronda los 144 Hz.
Modificando el ancho de pulso y no la frecuencia, hay estaria la diferencia entre uno y otro circuito.

Entonces me pregunto yo, ¿cual seria mejor para controlar ese motor que consume unos 3,5 A a 12V?


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 30, 2010)

> Entonces me pregunto yo, ¿cual seria mejor para controlar ese motor que consume unos 3,5 A a 12V?


Hacé el de Pablin y no le busqués la quinta pata al gato
Ver el archivo adjunto 38677
El pwm funciona bien, si necesitás mas corriente es cosa de cambiar el mosfet y listo


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ago 30, 2010)

lolo2n3055 dijo:


> Me estas diciendo que el de Pablin también cambia la frecuencia?
> No aviamos quedado en que el PWM trabajaba modificando el ancho de pulso de una frecuencia determinada?



Yo nunca dije que ese circuito era un PWM, de hecho simulalo y vas a ver que en los extremos la frecuencia cambia y bastante, pote en corto la frecuencia es de casi 11kHz y cuando lo llevas a 100k la frecuencia se te va un poco menos de 100Hz. En el medio el tipo ademas de cambiarte la frecuencia, te cambia el duty.

Este circuito si es un PWM, frecuencia fija, duty variable:



No le des bola a los valores, si al circuito. El astable para el trigger lo calculas como haces siempre con el 555, el modulador en modo mono-estable, debera generar un pulso menor a la frecuencia del astable, ej:

Frec. PWM= 30kHz => frec. astable=30kHz

Tiempo de pulso para el mono-estable < 33uS

Por otro lado, con la tension de control, ya sea con un pote o con un operacional, varias el ancho del pulso.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Ago 31, 2010)

fernandoae dijo:


> Hacé el de Pablin y no le busqués la quinta pata al gato
> Ver el archivo adjunto 38677
> El pwm funciona bien, si necesitás mas corriente es cosa de cambiar el mosfet y listo



Bueno tranquilo, que solo pedía opinión, de alguien que tuviera experiencia sobre los PWM.
Graciasssssssssss.



cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Yo nunca dije que ese circuito era un PWM,


Ok, pues si tu no dices que el circuito es un PWM, habria que cambiarle el nombre eal tema ¿NO´´?
Ya que el tema se llama: Control de velocidad PWM para motor CC de 12v (Cto de pablin).

Bueno  pues montare el circuito de Pablin, del que ahora ya no se si es un PWM o un simple variador de frecuencia para el control de un MOSFET, haber que tal resultados da, espero no me explote el MOSFET, ya que segun su PDF tiene una ID: de4.5A y el motor consume 3,5A(Que miedito) ya os contare.........
MUCHAS GRACIAS POR VUESTRA AYUDA.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ago 31, 2010)

Flaco baja un cambio, encima que tratamos de ayudarte te sacas.

Por otro lado, creo que si tenes tantas dudas, en vez de enojarte, agarra un simulador y probalo. Si todavia tenes dudas, o no queres usar un simulador, usa un protoboard y probalo.

Todo bien, creo que no aporta en nada tu enojo.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Sep 1, 2010)

Pero buenoooooooooooo.. si yo no estoy enojado, es mas os AGRADEZCO MUCHÍSIMO LA AYUDA.
No se de adonde as sacado ese pensamiento, pero ya te digo yo que te equivocas, llevémonos bien  compañeros.
Buen royito


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Sep 1, 2010)

Bueno hoy es una hora en la que no tenia na que hacer, decidi simular estos dos circuitos:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=38677&d=1283174024
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=38676
sobre los que tenia algunas dudas, ya que sobre el de Pablin he escuchado que modifica tanto la frecuencia como el ancho de pulso, y el otro solo el ancho de frecuencia dejando la frecuencia  mas o menos fija.
Para ello si utilizamos la formula: F=1/t=Hz (Bueno comfieso, utilizo esta formula, ya que apenas se utilizar el LIVEWIRE, y no se si tendrá alguna opción para que me de la frecuencia)
Como se puede ver en el de esta pag:
http://www.dprg.org/tutorials/2005-11a/index.html 
Con el pot al máximo y a mínimo el  tiempo de cada ciclo es muy parecido.


En cambio el de Pablin a parte de cambiar el ancho de cada pulso, nos cambia la frecuenca
(Poco pero la varia algo)


Bueno viendo estos resultados, prefiero montar el que no es de Pablin, ya que por lo menos cumple con lo que es en si un PWM.
Dicho esto si alguien ve algún error en las medidas o le parece que he dicho alguna barbaridad estoy abierto a criticas. 
Que pa eso esta el foro.
Saludos.


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Sep 1, 2010)

Yo si he hecho el circuito de pablin, y si me funciono. Tambien en el simulador pude ver claramente el ancho de banda en el osciloscopio, por lo que no deberia haber problema. Les dejo la simulacion para que lo vean.

Saludos

Pd: para ver el ancho de pulso, coloquen el tiempo base a 10ms y si desean ver al cambio de velocidad en el motor, a 1s


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Sep 1, 2010)

Jajajajja, igual al que yo hice,

Pero entonces el circuito de Pablin, no se le debería de considerar un PWM, ¿NO? 
Lo digo porque como también modifica la frecuencia.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Sep 1, 2010)

A ver, viendo los valores que te tiro a vos, entre en duda y me di cuenta que le pifie en una parte del conexionado. Volviendo a simularlo, me dio una señal fija en 8mS (no variaba con el pote) y con duty variable. Por lo tanto, la simulacion da la idea de que el circuito *SI es PWM*.

Pero, en vez de basarnos solamente en simulaciones, tratemos de analizar el circuito como funciona. Supongamos que partimos al pote en 2 resistencias, R2-1 la parte de arriba y R2-2 la de abajo, y entre las mismas sale la conexion a la pata 7 del 555, tal como en la siguiente figura:



Tiempo de carga del capacitor:



- Se realiza a traves de la resistencia de 1kohm --> R2,1 --> Diodo --> Capacitor, tal como se muestra en la imagen.

Tcarga=0,693*(1kohm+R2,1)*C

Tiempo de descarga del capacitor:



- Se realiza a traves de la resistencia de Capacitor --> Diodo --> R2,2 --> 7 (descarga por transistor), tal como se muestra en la imagen.

Tdescarga=0,693*(R2,2)*C

De ahi, llegamos a que el periodo de la señal sera:

Tcarga+Tdescarga=0,693*(1kohm+R2,1)*C+0,693*(R2,2)*C

*Tperiodo=0,693*C*(1kohm+R2,1+R2,2)*

Ahora el duty estara dado por Ton/Tperiodo, donde Ton sera el tiempo de carga, entonces:

Duty=[0,693*(1kohm+R2,1)*C]/[0,693*C*(1kohm+R2,1+R2,2)]

*Duty=(1kohm+R2,1)/(1kohm+R2,1+R2,2)*

De aca sacamos 2 conclusiones:

- No importa cuanto variemos el pote, el periodo siempre sera el mismo, ya que siempre R2,1+R2,2=100kohms

- El duty quedara en funcion del valor R2,1, por lo cual el duty si variara en funcion del pote.

Conclusion: el circuito de pablin SI es un PWM de ley  , asi que antes de hablar mejor analizar (y lo digo por mi ).

Por ultimo, segun la expresion del periodo, el mismo para el circuito de pablin sera de 7mSeg o sea 142Hz.


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Sep 1, 2010)

puedo hacer una consulta cosmefulanito04?
como sabe tantooo???

a mi me pasaron el PWM en donde estudio (solo lo experimental), pero usted me ha dejado con la boca abierta (ya un tanto mas y se me parte la mandivula).


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Sep 2, 2010)

No hice nada del otro mundo, fijate que solamente analice el circuito como si fuera un astable tal como te lo enseñan en digitales, la unica diferencia era la carga y descarga a traves de los diodos y tratar de vincular el periodo y el duty con el pote.


----------



## Mckeiton (Sep 30, 2010)

alguien tiene pcb del de pablin?


----------



## santiago61 (Oct 4, 2010)

Mckeiton dijo:


> alguien tiene pcb del de pablin?



Si amigo , y lo arme para regular motores de limpiaparabrisas el cual utilize en una reduccion con cadenas y piñones de bicicleta...en el mismo cambie el IRF830 por un IRFP150 y ni calienta de todas maneras ponle un disipador , el consumo de ese motor a plena carga me da un 3 y 3.5 A.


----------



## artistax (Oct 17, 2010)

Gracias amigos!

Salud!
A


----------



## RodrigoMG (Oct 25, 2010)

Hola a todos. Me he leido las 6 paginas del hilo de este post, y como no soy muy docto en temas de electronica no me he enterado muy bien.

Les cuento, tengo un motor de un carro de golf, que trabaja a 12V y consume 200W. Creo que tengo que utilizar 3 MOSFETS en paralelo para poder disipar esa corriente (probablemente me esté confundiendo). El caso es que no se como tendria que ser el circuito de Pablin modificado para mi caso, ni en que me tengo que basar para elegir los MOSFETS.

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## bebeto (Oct 25, 2010)

RodrigoMG dijo:


> Hola a todos. Me he leido las 6 paginas del hilo de este post, y como no soy muy docto en temas de electronica no me he enterado muy bien.
> 
> Les cuento, tengo un motor de un carro de golf, que trabaja a 12V y consume 200W. Creo que tengo que utilizar 3 MOSFETS en paralelo para poder disipar esa corriente (probablemente me esté confundiendo). El caso es que no se como tendria que ser el circuito de Pablin modificado para mi caso, ni en que me tengo que basar para elegir los MOSFETS.
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano.


 

Mirá este transistor te puede servir: IRFP250


----------



## RodrigoMG (Oct 26, 2010)

Entonces con hacer el circuito que dice pablin y colocar este componente (IRFP250) seria suficiente??

Y lo de poner 3 MOSFETS en serie?? se puede hacer? Que es mejor? es que este componente es un poco caro.

Muchas gracias de nuevo.


----------



## bebeto (Oct 26, 2010)

RodrigoMG dijo:


> Entonces con hacer el circuito que dice pablin y colocar este componente (IRFP250) seria suficiente??
> 
> Y lo de poner 3 MOSFETS en serie?? se puede hacer? Que es mejor? es que este componente es un poco caro.
> 
> Muchas gracias de nuevo.


 

Teniendo en cuenta que aca en Argentina un mosfet como el que utiliza el cto de pablin cuesta alrededor de 1 dolar, que 3 de estos costarian 3 dolares y que 1 solo _IRFP250 cuesta 2.50 dolares.... no creo que eso sea caro... y menos estando en españa, de seguro no esta tan caro...._

_Yo los consigo por $10 pesos argentinos en la unica casa de electronica que tiene mi ciudad, eso no es caro._


----------



## RodrigoMG (Oct 27, 2010)

Pero una duda nada más entonces. El IRFP250 que me ha dicho bebeto, según su datesheet, solo disipa 190 W y a mi me interesaria disipar 200W y posiblemente alguno más ya que el motor estará sobrecargado en alguna ocasión, como pueden ser rampas.
Como ya dije antes que no soy un entendido en estos temas me gustaria por favor de aclararmelo.
Seria conveniente colocar  dos IRFP250 en serie?

Aquí dejo la PCB de lo que he hecho. Espero que les sirva y que esté todo correcto.
Si alguien quiere el archivo original que lo pida y lo subo tambien. 

Un saludo


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 27, 2010)

RodrigoMG dijo:


> Pero una duda nada más entonces. El IRFP250 que me ha dicho bebeto, según su datesheet, solo disipa 190 W y a mi me interesaria disipar 200W y


¿ De donde sacas esos 200W ?
La disipación del dispositivo depende de la corriente que maneje, la resistencia en el estado de "Saturación" (ROn) y la forma de la onda que este controlando el dispositivo.



> ....Seria conveniente colocar  dos IRFP250 en serie?...


En serie NO, en paralelo. 

En serie aumentas la capacidad de manejo de tensión.
En paralelo aumentas la capacidad de manejo de corriente.


----------



## bebeto (Oct 27, 2010)

RodrigoMG dijo:


> Pero una duda nada más entonces. El IRFP250 que me ha dicho bebeto, según su datesheet, solo disipa 190 W y a mi me interesaria disipar 200W y posiblemente alguno más ya que el motor estará sobrecargado en alguna ocasión, como pueden ser rampas.
> Como ya dije antes que no soy un entendido en estos temas me gustaria por favor de aclararmelo.
> Seria conveniente colocar dos IRFP250 en serie?
> 
> ...


 

Estás agarrando para el otro lado...  Tu motor consume  200W, el transistor no los tiene que disipar.. lo que si tiene que aguatar es el consumo.

El Tr al trabajar en corte y saturación,  en un caso ideal ( nunca pasa ) su disipación sería 0W.

Pero al no ser ideal, estaría disipando una muy pequeña parte... ( nunca llegaría a los 190W).


----------



## RodrigoMG (Oct 28, 2010)

Entonces a ver si me aclaro:

Mi motor es de 200W y 12V por tanto como P=R*I^2=(V^2)/R obtengo que:

R = 0,72 om
I= 16,67 A

Cuando el motor este trabajando al 100% circulará por el MOSFET una corriente de  16,67 A, entonces la potencia que tiene que disipar es: 16,67^2*0,085 [RDS(on)=0,085 om para el IRFP250] = 23,61W
Si estoy confundido en algo ruego me corrijan.

Otra cosa, me he armado el circuito que subió kaedus y he tratado de controlar un LED, pero no logro conseguir que se apague del todo (incluso probando con otros condensadores) y no tendría que apagarse?

Muchas gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Danielruizs (Nov 12, 2010)

Saludos a todos, dos preguntas, tengo pensado utilizar el circuito de Pablin para operar el soplador del aire acondicionado de mi vehículo, al cual se le daño el sistema de velocidad electrónico, el reemplazo cuesta mucha plata, el motor a plena velocidad consume alrededor de 8amp, que modificación puedo usar para que soporte esta carga, e leído pero no me he podido decidir que configuración es la más apropiada y segundo el circuito estará dentro del habitáculo cerrado, que tanto ruido puede hacer el circuito cuando conmuta, en dado caso que sea algo considerable como puedo modificar la frecuencia por arriba de 20khz o mas, agradecido, saludos.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Nov 18, 2010)

Pues puedes cambiar el MOSFET, por un transistor de potencia 2N3055 el cual aguanta hasta 15A. eso si con un buen disipador.
Respecto a lo del ruido cámbiale el condensador encargado de crear la frecuencia ese que esta al lado de los diodos por uno de menor capacidad.
Saludos y ya nos contaras


----------



## Æneas (Nov 18, 2010)

lolo2n3055 dijo:


> Bueno buscando mas circuitos he encontrado este:



En caso de que alguien esté interesado en ese circuito les comento que lo armé y funciona perfecto. Inicialmente lo simulé en orcad y generaba un error de convergencia pero ya que tenía a mano componentes como para armarlo decidí hacer la prueba y, para mi sorpresa, funciona de maravilla.
Para el capacitor C1 usé uno de 0.01uF para aumentar la frecuencia y para el mosfet solo tenía un irf510.
Necesito controlar un motor para un proyecto de la facultad y, dado que el circuito de pablín modifica la frecuencia, ya estaba por hacer algo con un pic cuando encontré ese otro circuito.. si bien no es difícil usar el conversor A/D en picc, me ahorré buena parte del trabajo.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Nov 20, 2010)

Buen trabajo ENEAS, 
Suerte con ese proyecto.
Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 20, 2010)

Para que no modifque la frecuencia se utilizan dos 555 el primero fijara lo que dura todo el ciclo y maneja la precuencia el segundo maneja los tiempos de tal forma que es un verdadero pwm
Y funciona perfecto si aún te interesa te paso un circuito que esta echo con el 556
Tambien lo podias haber echo generando una onda triangular con dos operacionales en el tercero entras por no inversora con la señal y por la inversora un nivel de tensión continua con un divisor resistivo con un pote y alle en la salida tenes una onda cuadrada de duty-cicle variable con re en los extremos del pote fijas tu máximo y tu minimo


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 20, 2010)

Æneas dijo:


> En caso de que alguien esté interesado en ese circuito les comento que lo armé y funciona perfecto. ......


ese esquema funciona muy bien y si buscan, encontraran en el Foro un par re reformas para mejorar la forma del pulso de salida.



pandacba dijo:


> Para que no modifque la frecuencia se utilizan dos 555 el primero fijara lo que dura todo el ciclo y maneja la precuencia el segundo maneja los tiempos de tal forma que es un verdadero pwm.....


Ese esquema prácticamente NO modifica la frecuencia o lo hace en forma mínima.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Nov 20, 2010)

pandacba dijo:


> Para que no modifque la frecuencia se utilizan dos 555 el primero fijara lo que dura todo el ciclo y maneja la precuencia el segundo maneja los tiempos de tal forma que es un verdadero pwm
> Y funciona perfecto si aún te interesa te paso un circuito que esta echo con el 556
> Tambien lo podias haber echo generando una onda triangular con dos operacionales en el tercero entras por no inversora con la señal y por la inversora un nivel de tensión continua con un divisor resistivo con un pote y alle en la salida tenes una onda cuadrada de duty-cicle variable con re en los extremos del pote fijas tu máximo y tu minimo



Otro mas que cae  (ya somos 2).

Andate un par de post mas atras que deje una explicacion del circuito. Yo tambien al principio pensaba que modificaba la frecuencia .


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Nov 21, 2010)

Pero si si la modifica, poco pero la modifica.
Y lo digo por experiencia.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 21, 2010)

Hable en forma generica la mayoria de los sistmas echos con el 555 varian la frecuencia, poco pero la varian, en la mayoria de las aplicaciones no tiene mayor importancia.
Pero si por x causas necesito que la frecuencia no varie, al variar por poquito que sea ya no me sirve.
El que posteo lolo2N3055, que anda dando vuelta por la red hace casi 10 años, es muy ingenioso, y hay que felicitar al que lo diseño, y a eso es lo que me refiero muchas veces en el foro, al entender del funcionamiento del CI se le puede sacar provecho y no verlo como una caja negra, destriparlo, verlo funcionar y de alli poder sacarle más provecho, sale por la pata 7 y toma la tensión de la pata 3

Cuando me lo dieron por vez primera me qude pensando, y nada mejor que probarlo para salir de dudas, y si funciona muy bien....

Por otro lado cuando me referi a 2 555 o a un 556 para hacerlo, me parece que nadie se tomo la molestia de pensarlo y analizarlo ya que tambien es una buena ocpción, el primero trabaja como astable y el segundo como monoestable modulando por la pata 5(555) tambien funciona perfecto y permite cosas como al utilizar un comparador para controlar el nivel de tensión de modulación para el cual necesitamso o un minimo y se pare(caso que no podamos bajar de cierto regimen  en el que puede haber problemas y es necsario pararllo)
u otro tipo de opciones, no subo el equema que tengo, porque cuando me lo dieron era una fija que andaba, si pero para un margen muy reducido, lo que me llevo a buscar los valores adecuados para que trabaje bien con cualquier cosa.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Nov 21, 2010)

Fijate que este regulador por ºT que publique, justamente hace eso, son 2 555, y controlo el PWM con la pata 5 de control.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/coolers-pc-regulador-automatico-29317/#post236943


----------



## jorger (Nov 27, 2010)

lolo2n3055 dijo:


> Bueno buscando mas circuitos he encontrado este:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 38676


 
Lo he montado esta mañana y funciona bien pero no me convence porque a pesar de que la frecuencia varía mínimamente (se nota algo pero casi nada) el motor pierde mucha fuerza según voy bajando su velocidad..
El motor que uso para las pruebas tiene un consumo ridículo en vacío (sacado de una impresora epson d68).

Se me ocurrió conectar los diodos y el trimpot de otra manera y la cosa cambia a favor, así:

http://img148.imageshack.us/i/proyecto1i.jpg/

Con esta modificación no se tiene un rango de velocidad tan alto y la frecuencia varía mucho.
Pero algo hace que cuando bajo la velocidad del motor, la fuerza de éste *se mantiene* *casi casi constante* hasta cierto punto (a 3/4 del recorrido total del trimpot la fuerza empieza a caer en picado hasta que se para).

Ya saben, si quieren torque constante y no les importa la variación de frecuencia hagan la modificación .




EDIT: en el esquema cometí un error si se fijan, el diodo que está conectado entre el motor y el gate del mosfet no debería estar así (un fallo lo tiene cualquiera), si no en paralelo con el motor.

Saludos.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Nov 27, 2010)

> Lo he montado esta mañana y funciona bien pero no me convence porque a pesar de que la frecuencia varía mínimamente (se nota algo pero casi nada) el motor pierde mucha fuerza según voy bajando su velocidad..
> El motor que uso para las pruebas tiene un consumo ridículo en vacío (sacado de una impresora epson d68).
> 
> Se me ocurrió conectar los diodos y el trimpot de otra manera y la cosa cambia a favor, así:
> ...



Eso que hiciste a la larga es un modo astable comun, fijate que si quitas esos 2 diodos, el circuito va seguir funcionando. 

Pensalo de esta forma, supone que los diodos son ideales para simplificar el analisis (solo conducen en una direccion y en la otra son un corto). Si pones 2 diodos en antiparalelo como hiciste, el resultado final es un cable, cuando conduce uno no lo hace el otro y viceversa.


----------



## jorger (Nov 27, 2010)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Eso que hiciste a la larga es un modo astable comun, fijate que si quitas esos 2 diodos, el circuito va seguir funcionando.
> 
> Pensalo de esta forma, supone que los diodos son ideales para simplificar el analisis (solo conducen en una direccion y en la otra son un corto). Si pones 2 diodos en antiparalelo como hiciste, el resultado final es un cable, cuando conduce uno no lo hace el otro y viceversa.


 
Lo suponía, solo que por no quitar los diodos.. simplemente me dio por probar y así lo he dejado 

Lo que no entiendo del circuito original es, sabiendo que sólo varía el ancho de pulso, porqué el motor pierde tanta fuerza al bajar la velocidad digamos a.. 2/5 de la máxima.. casi que es peor que usar un simple dimmer con un transistor.. mmm..

El mosfet que utilizo es el IRF630 pero no creo que tenga nada que ver..o si? los transistores me han dado tantas sorpresas en la vida que ya, hasta dudo de eso..

Saludos.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Nov 27, 2010)

Cuando trabajas con PWM a larga lo que haces es modificar la tension media de tu señal cuadrada, con el duty. Y esa tension media es la que veria tu carga. Si sacaras la tension media de esa señal de salida obtendrias esta expresion:

Vout=Duty*Vin

Duty=Ton/Tperiodo

- Si el Duty=1 => Vout=Vin
- Si el Duty=1/2 => Vout=1/2*Vin

En tu caso, si decis que con 2/5 el motor pierde fuerza, es posible que le estes entregando poca tension a tu motor, en ese caso lo que deberias hacer es implentar un circuito logico que ponga un limite minimo de velocidad. La solucion, mas simple seria desbalancear el PWM con una resistencia en serie al pote, de esta forma haces que el tiempo de carga o descarga sea mayor.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 27, 2010)

*Jorjer*
Esa es la ventaja de un PWM, lo hagas en la forma que lo hagas.
El torque en un motor electrico viene dado por la tensión de alimentación, por ello bajando la tensión de la forma convencional(dimmer) a medida que la velocidad baja lo hace también el torque y por ende la potencia lo hace más, ya que esta, la potencia, es el producto del torque por las RPM.

Al tener los pulsos la amplitud de la tensión de alimentación el torque es más elevado que por los medios tradicionales de control de velocidad.

Ese problema que manifestas se produce en los motores con imanes permanentes, debido a que, hay una inercia que vencer, no asi en los motores de tipo universal, es decir con campos bobinados.

De todas formas el tema es que por debajo de cierta velocidad no es que no tenga torque, la potencia ha disminuido condiderablemente.

Eso se puede solucionar, aumentando la amplitud de los pulsos hasta cierto punto e incluso encontrando a que frecuencia ese motor tiene mejor rendimiento ya que por encima y por debajo de esa frencuencia perdera rendimiento.

Para aumentar la amplitud de los pulsos no hay que perder de vista la corriente para evitar que el motor sufra daños, los pulsos en si a una frecuencia elevada no haran dañaran para nada el motor de echo se aplica en sistemas comerciales/industriales

Por otro lado que sucede si solamente vario la frecuencia y no el ancho del pulso?
Funciona? variara la frecuencia?
Es muy similar a cuando alguien pregunto como es posible que a la salida de un 555 se obtenga audio en una aplicaciónparticular(clase D básico) 
Aca ocurre lo mismo en la salida solo hay una onda cuadrada, y un motor como el de este caso se alimetna con continua....

En ambos casos el error conceptual es el mismo porque con técnicas de pulsos "sintetizo" formas de ondas e incluso tensiones....

un motor basicamente es una inductancia y si le aplico una onda cuadrada variando la frecuencia, tambén experimetara una variación en la velocidad, debido a que en uno u otro caso la bobina hace de integradora e integra las componentes dando lugar a un tensión continua proporcional...

Al variar la frecuencia se producira una variación de la velocidad del motor, ensayenlo y busquen para que frecuencias tiene mejor respuesta.....

Para que tengan una idea, muchas de las fuentes conmutadas iniciales trabajaban por frecuencia y no por modulación del ancho del puslo, un ejemplo de ellas son las fuentes siemens que equiparon a la primera generación de TVC Talent en la Argentina.


----------



## jorger (Nov 27, 2010)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Cuando trabajas con PWM a larga lo que haces es modificar la tension media de tu señal cuadrada, con el duty. Y esa tension media es la que veria tu carga. Si sacaras la tension media de esa señal de salida obtendrias esta expresion:
> 
> Vout=Duty*Vin
> 
> ...


Ya entiendo.Entonces en el caso de que el duty sea del 60% y la amplitud es de 12v quiere decir que en el motor hay una tensión media de 7.2v.Simple y sencillo.



> En tu caso, si decis que con 2/5 el motor pierde fuerza, es posible que le estes entregando poca tension a tu motor, en ese caso lo que deberias hacer es implentar un circuito logico que ponga un limite minimo de velocidad. La solucion, mas simple seria desbalancear el PWM con una resistencia en serie al pote, de esta forma haces que el tiempo de carga o descarga sea mayor


 
Vale.De momento solo estoy haciendo pruebas pero igualmente gracias por la sugerencia .





> ..un motor basicamente es una inductancia y si le aplico una onda cuadrada variando la frecuencia, tambén experimetara una variación en la velocidad, debido a que en uno u otro caso la bobina hace de integradora e integra las componentes dando lugar a un tensión continua proporcional...


 
Entiendo, eso explicaría por qué el torque del motor se mantiene casi constante aún bajando su velocidad por la variación de frecuencia, no?
He podido observar que haciendo esto el torque máximo que consigo (a máxima o media velocidad, da lo mismo porque se mantiene) está siempre por debajo del torque real que tiene cuando se conecta directamente a la fuente... cosa que no sucede si hago el control por ancho de pulso poniendo dicho motor a la máxima velocidad... mm.. 



> Al variar la frecuencia se producira una variación de la velocidad del motor, ensayenlo y busquen para que frecuencias tiene mejor respuesta.....


 
El mejor rendimiento lo tengo a unos 7-9khz.. quizá para algunos se alta, para otros será baja, pero así es como mejor funciona en mi caso.Y si, toodos los motores que uso para las pruebas funcionan muy bien a esa frecuencia.

Al final he dejado el circuito tal cual venía en el esquema después de hacer unas cuantas pruebas con distintas frecuencias.Ahora *sí* me funciona bien la regulación por ancho de pulso.

Gracias por las explicaciones, me he quedado  jeje
Saludos!.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Nov 29, 2010)

jorger dijo:


> Lo he montado esta mañana y funciona bien pero no me convence porque a pesar de que la frecuencia varía mínimamente (se nota algo pero casi nada) el motor pierde mucha fuerza según voy bajando su velocidad..
> El motor que uso para las pruebas tiene un consumo ridículo en vacío (sacado de una impresora epson d68). .....



Valla tela la que se a liao con el circuito que me encontré, ME ALEGRO, es un bien para nuestros conocimientos.
Olle una pregunta:
¿En la foto se ve un cable amarillo el cual tiene forma de bobina?
Eso tiene algún fin en tu montaje o no?
Saludos.


----------



## jorger (Nov 29, 2010)

lolo2n3055 dijo:


> Olle una pregunta:
> ¿En la foto se ve un cable amarillo el cual tiene forma de bobina?
> Eso tiene algún fin en tu montaje o no?


Ah ese cable va desde la salida del 555 al gate del mosfet.No tiene ningún fin en particular..  le di forma de bobina para acortar su longitud simplemente porque me daba palo cortar el cable y pelarlo de nuevo.

Saludos!.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Nov 29, 2010)

OK, JAJAJAJAJA que tio. hay me gusta ahorrando cobre...................
No es que me estraño mucho ese cable con esa forma y pense qeu tendria alguna utilidad, OK.
Saludos.


----------



## javierant3 (Ene 15, 2011)

Æneas dijo:


> En caso de que alguien esté interesado en ese circuito les comento que lo armé y funciona perfecto. Inicialmente lo simulé en orcad y generaba un error de convergencia pero ya que tenía a mano componentes como para armarlo decidí hacer la prueba y, para mi sorpresa, funciona de maravilla.
> Para el capacitor C1 usé uno de 0.01uF para aumentar la frecuencia y para el mosfet solo tenía un irf510.
> Necesito controlar un motor para un proyecto de la facultad y, dado que el circuito de pablín modifica la frecuencia, ya estaba por hacer algo con un pic cuando encontré ese otro circuito.. si bien no es difícil usar el conversor A/D en picc, me ahorré buena parte del trabajo.



Hola, serviría ese circuito para un motor con un consumo maximo de unos 20 amperios? Me gustaria controlar la velocidad del ventilador de la calefaccion del coche y creo que el consumo maximo del ventilador ronda eso mas o menos.

Si me pudieses indicar un esquema para lo mio te estaría muy agradecido. Según el esquema que has puesto el R1 es un potenciometro verdad? Mi problema es que estoy mas que limitado en electronica asi que me atranco mas que facilmente. Muchas gracias!


----------



## pandacba (Ene 15, 2011)

Javierant3
Hola, este es un muy buen circuito para lo que vos necesitas






Lo que esta arriba a mano alzada no tiene nada que ver con el circuito asi por favor ignoralo


----------



## javierant3 (Ene 16, 2011)

Gracias por el esquema! Es lo que buscaba. Ahora tengo algunas dudas, mirando las especificaciones de los mosfet me indica que cada BUK456 soporta Max Drain current 52 amperios. Supongo que esto quiere decir que para mi aplicacion solo necesitaria uno de ellos verdad y ya iria sobrado verdad?


----------



## pandacba (Ene 16, 2011)

Exacto, para tua aplicación con uno basta, pero si pones los dos ya que no son caros para nada casi no necesitarias dispador ya que a 20miliohmss cada mosfet disipara unos 4W c/u por lo que necesitarn un dispador bastante pequeño, con dos "U" standar podrias andar bien


----------



## alexios (Ene 16, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Exacto, para tua aplicación con uno basta, pero si pones los dos ya que no son caros para nada casi no necesitarias dispador ya que a 20miliohmss cada mosfet disipara unos 4W c/u por lo que necesitarn un dispador bastante pequeño, con dos "U" standar podrias andar bien



cual es la fuente de la imagen oyes me podrias hacer el circuito en livewire para pasarlo a pcb wizard muchas gracias


----------



## Cacho (Ene 17, 2011)

alexios dijo:


> cual es la fuente de la imagen oyes me podrias hacer el circuito en livewire para pasarlo a pcb wizard muchas gracias



¿Y no te gustaría que lo armaran y lo mandaran a la puerta de tu casa, ya que estamos?

Si el interesado en armarlo pone poco de suparte, menos va a recibir del foro... En general se espera que el 90% del trabajo sea tuyo y que pidas el 10% restante (en este caso sería, por ejemplo, corregir el PCB por algo que se te haya pasado).

Saludos


----------



## javierant3 (Ene 17, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Exacto, para tua aplicación con uno basta, pero si pones los dos ya que no son caros para nada casi no necesitarias dispador ya que a 20miliohmss cada mosfet disipara unos 4W c/u por lo que necesitarn un dispador bastante pequeño, con dos "U" standar podrias andar bien




Hola, hoy mismo he estado en una tienda de electronica y ya tengo los integrados para armar la placa. Al final viendo los precios de cada cosa he optado por dos transistores irfz48. Segun la ficha tecnica tienen 0.016 ohmios cada uno de modo que con dos en paralelo se calentarán muy poco, asi de paso si quiero probar un motor mas potente tengo margen de sobra.

Ahora con paciencia a montar la placa, y a ver que tal se da, espero que bien.


----------



## VAMAFE (Ene 17, 2011)

El diagrama qe tienes puesto, apenas se ve claro. ¿podrias ponerlo para que se viera?. gracias


----------



## javierant3 (Ene 17, 2011)

Buenas de nuevo, me surjen un par de dudas viendo el esquema.

Primero los condensadores supongo que vienen las capacidades en microfaradios verdad?
Por otro lado los condensadores son los de toda la vida electrolíticos cilíndricos o lleva tambien de esos rectangulares de tantalio?
Segundo el diodo que va en paralelo con el motor es otro 1N5401 como el D1?

Muchas gracias por adelantado y perdonad si soy muy pesado, supongo que se notará que uno no es un hacha precisamente con esto.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 17, 2011)

VAMAFE dijo:


> El diagrama qe tienes puesto, apenas se ve claro. ¿podrias ponerlo para que se viera?. gracias



Botón derecho del mouse, "guardar imagen" luego abrila con el visualizador que tengas y ampliala a placer tuyo.....



javierant3 dijo:


> Buenas de nuevo, me surjen un par de dudas viendo el esquema.
> 
> Primero los condensadores supongo que vienen las capacidades en microfaradios verdad?
> Por otro lado los condensadores son los de toda la vida electrolíticos cilíndricos o lleva tambien de esos rectangulares de tantalio?
> ...



Los valores estan µf, los que estan por arriba de uno electroliticos todos, lo que estan por debajo, pueden ser de poliester, MAC, MKT mejor aún sobre todo el que va en la pata 5, que fija el oscilador interno, de la mejor calidad posible junto a la R de la pata 4 que interviene en el oscilador, metla film.

De todas formas no es un circuito critico

Para el diodo esta bien el 1N5401


----------



## javierant3 (Ene 17, 2011)

Muchisimas gracias! Ya tengo todas mis dudas resueltas. Compraré el resto de componentes y comenzaré el ensamblaje.


----------



## VAMAFE (Ene 19, 2011)

Muchas gracias, ahora lo veo perfec tamente. Un saludo


----------



## javierant3 (Ene 20, 2011)

Bueno pues ya tengo el circuito montado. El problema es que no modifica la velocidad del motor. He probado tambien con alguna bombilla y no varía la intensidad. Por algún lado he debido meter la pata al montarlo, ya pensaba yo que era mucha tela para ser el primer circuito que montaba...

Como parte positiva el circuito ha soportado perfectamente la intensidad del motor y nada se ha quemado.A ver si me pongo y averiguo donde esta el problema. Supongo que usar los IRFZ48N en lugar de los BUK356-60A no tiene nada que ver.

Quiero probar ahora a montar un circuito como el que eneas ha posteado, solo que cambiando el IRFZ46N por mis dos IRFZ48N en paralelo. Para hacer este cambio debo poner una resistencia de pequeño valor antes de cada transistor verdad? Alguna sugerencia sobre que valor?


----------



## pandacba (Ene 20, 2011)

Fijate en los transistores BC que no esten al reves o que el BC327 este con el colector a masa, porque si este no trabajab adecuadamente el mosfet no se apaga, queda tensión en la capacidad del gate de los mosfet y sigue conduciendo, por lo tanto no variara la velocidad. proba eso primero


----------



## javierant3 (Ene 20, 2011)

Esta tarde he estado probando ya con el motor que quiero controlar y sigue sin modificar la velocidad. He estado buscando fallos, pero no he encontrado nada. El caso es que el circuito aguanta sin inmutarse al ventilador y los mosfet practicamente no se calientan.

Es una lástima, pero además el circuito ha quedado tambien un poco grande y si veo que no puedo arreglarlo pues haré un circuito como el que comenta eneas que creo que para mis dotes electronicas será mas facil de armar, ya que es mas sencillo, y tambien puede quedar mas pequeñita la placa para poder meterla en cualquier sitio. De todas formas mis pretensiones son muy sencillas, simplemente regular la velocidad del motor desde parado a maxima potencia.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 20, 2011)

Algún error has cometido, ese integrado anda muy bien se lo utilza en fuentes conmutadas, incluso es utilzado en fuentes de PC

desconecta la salid del CI  a los BC y hace la siguiente prueba, teniendo unida las bases y con la R de 2k2 a masa, pone las base a 12V y luego a masa, con una lámpara como carga tiene que encender ya apagar, si lo hace alli esta todo bien y queda descartado.


Porque si haces un circuito y a la primera no te anda y por eso va a hacer otro, que haras si ese tampoco te funciona? buscar otro? aqui se echa en falta el osciloscopio para testear el oscilador y la salida, hay que ver que la tensión de Ref este presene en la pata 14, cuanto tiene? bajaste el pdf del tl494 y alli tienes todos la info necesaria para ver que pasa
En el pote o preset de 5k en un extremo tenes que tener masa y en el otro el valor de la tensión de Ref, ya que si esta falta, la salida estara al máximo todo el tiempo.

Como una ayuda en la pata 14 tenes que tener 5V y tambien tienen que estar en un estremo del control de velocidad


----------



## javierant3 (Ene 20, 2011)

Gracias por la ayuda, se agradece de verdad  el trabajo para ayudarme. El tema de hacer el otro circuito es porque lo veo mas simple y puedo aprovechar algunos componentes de este. Es el problema de hacer un circuito y no saber de electrónica, a la minima que falle uno no tiene ni idea de donde vienen los tiros.De todos modos tienes toda la razón, primero habrá que echarle narices a este a ver de donde viene el fallo.

Ahora no tengo la placa a mano pero mañana le echaré un vistazo y probaré lo que me comentas a ver que saco en claro. Tengo por aqui el pdf del integrado y tambien le echaré un buen vistazo a ver si puedo entender el funcionamiento.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 20, 2011)

No dudes en preguntar lo que sea, estamos para dar una mano, ya hiciste una buena parte de la faena lo has montado, ahora abra que ver por donde se nos han colado las leyes de Murphy
Saludos


----------



## javierant3 (Ene 21, 2011)

Ya he hecho unas cuantas pruebas con el circuito. He desconectado el CI de los BC y cuando pongo a masa se apaga la luz pero en el momento que la desconecto de masa se enciende. Si conecto a positivo la luz sigue encendida.

Por otro lado en la pata 14 del CI hay solo 0.74 voltios, asi como en uno de los extremos del potenciometro.
esta claro que por algun lado la he pifiado pero no se donde la verdad.


----------



## alexios (Ene 22, 2011)

hola ya que hice el circuito me pueden ayudar por que no funciona Ver el archivo adjunto control velocidad.rar
muchas gracias ahora nomas le falta un 7%


----------



## pandacba (Ene 22, 2011)

javierant3 dijo:


> Ya he hecho unas cuantas pruebas con el circuito. He desconectado el CI de los BC y cuando pongo a masa se apaga la luz pero en el momento que la desconecto de masa se enciende. Si conecto a positivo la luz sigue encendida.
> 
> Por otro lado en la pata 14 del CI hay solo 0.74 voltios, asi como en uno de los extremos del potenciometro.
> esta claro que por algun lado la he pifiado pero no se donde la verdad.



Alli esta el problema, ya que si no estan los 5V siempre estara al máximo, y en tal caso me parece que se debe más al propio ci, ya que la referencia es totalmente interna toma de la alimentación del CI y genera esos 5V estabilizados, prueba de cambiar el CI, ah de echo lo alimentaste con 12V?


----------



## reactancia (Ene 22, 2011)

hola ¿como puedo hacer un control de velocidad para un motor de 12v que consume max.20ameres?? e estado mirando los diagramas pero no me decido por ninguno me podrian a consejar cual me va mejor ¿que le tengo que cambiar para que sirva para 20 amperes??
saludos y gracias de antemano
lo necesito cuanto primero mejor por que es para un amigo
gracias


----------



## javierant3 (Ene 22, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Alli esta el problema, ya que si no estan los 5V siempre estara al máximo, y en tal caso me parece que se debe más al propio ci, ya que la referencia es totalmente interna toma de la alimentación del CI y genera esos 5V estabilizados, prueba de cambiar el CI, ah de echo lo alimentaste con 12V?



El circuito se alimenta desde 12 voltios aunque la corriente del TL494 sale del regulador 7812, segun se ve en el esquema.
Probaré a cambiar el integrado, porque ciertamente por mas que miro y remiro el esquema parece que todo esta conforme al esquema.


Reactancia para controlar ese motor te sirve el mismo circuito que me recomendaron a mi. Yo he cambiado los transistores por un par de IRFZ48N que según la ficha tienen 16 miliohmios cada uno de modo que controlan un motor de 20 amperios con un disipador de calor muy pequeñito.


----------



## reactancia (Ene 22, 2011)

javierant3 dijo:


> Yo he cambiado los transistores por un par de IRFZ48N .



gracias
pero que transistores camviastes el Q3 y Q4 por los IRFZ48N 

saludos


----------



## javierant3 (Ene 22, 2011)

Efectivamente se cambian el Q3 y Q4. En teoria con los dos transistores en paralelo que te comento se pueden manejar motores de mucho mas de 20 amperios, lo que pasa que yo los he puesto porque al ir tan sobrados apenas hace falta disipador de calor.


----------



## reactancia (Ene 22, 2011)

ok lo armare cuando tenga tiempo y comentare sobre ello gracias


----------



## pandacba (Ene 22, 2011)

javierant3 dijo:


> El circuito se alimenta desde 12 voltios aunque la corriente del TL494 sale del regulador 7812, segun se ve en el esquema.
> Probaré a cambiar el integrado, porque ciertamente por mas que miro y remiro el esquema parece que todo esta conforme al esquema.
> 
> 
> Reactancia para controlar ese motor te sirve el mismo circuito que me recomendaron a mi. Yo he cambiado los transistores por un par de IRFZ48N que según la ficha tienen 16 miliohmios cada uno de modo que controlan un motor de 20 amperios con un disipador de calor muy pequeñito.



Ahh perdón se me paso por alto algo, que no te dije y puede que alli este el problema, el circuito tal como esta es para motores de  más de 12V.
Fijate que tensión tenes  a la salida del regulador, porque el 7812 necesita entre 3 y 4 volts más en la entrada, y se lo pone más que nada para ailar al TL494 de perturbaciones en la linea.
Fijate cuanto tenes  a la salida del 7812, y antes de cambiarlo si tus 12V son estables proba de alimentarlo directamete de alli y fijate si tenes lo 5V en la pata 14


----------



## javierant3 (Ene 22, 2011)

Gracias por responder tan rapido. El caso es que yo he estado probando el circuito usando una bateria de 12 voltios, lo que pasa que estaba algo gastada y creo que de unos 11 como mucho no pasaba.

Una vez tenga el circuito en el coche no le deberian de llegar mas de 14 voltios en ningun momento que es la tension a la que regula el alternador. Probaré a alimentar directamente el integrado sin pasar por el  7812 a ver que pasa.


----------



## Danielruizs (Ene 22, 2011)

Saludos amigos, les cuento que arme este circuito, me trabajo a la primera pero no como esperaba, porfavor les agradezco alguna ayuda, los condensadores son todos cerámicos, segundo, las revoluciones del motor si varían pero hace mucho ruido, y antes de iniciar el movimiento vibra mucho y sigue así hasta que casi alcanza las rpm máxima, agradezco cualquier ayuda, gracias.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 22, 2011)

no todos los motores pueden trabajar desde 0V tienen un mínimo te tensión DC, y habria que ver las carácteristicas del tuyo, tensión original de trabajo etc etc, asi en el aire es casi adiviniar, sube una foto del motor, y si tiene alguna identificación que se vea para ver de que se trata


----------



## Cacho (Ene 22, 2011)

alexios dijo:


> hola ya que hice el circuito me pueden ayudar por que no funciona
> muchas gracias ahora nomas le falta un 7%



E IC1 es un...
¿No funciona la simulación o un circuito que armaste "de verdad"?


Saludos


----------



## Danielruizs (Ene 23, 2011)

Saludos, les cuento un poco, decepcionado del circuito armado por los resultados obtenidos con un motor de prueba que consume más o menos los mismo amperios que el soplador del aire acondicionado de mi carrito pero con menos rpm, me dio por seguir revisando y luego de sacar el soplador y hacerle mantenimiento probé el mismo con el circuito y mi sorpresa fue que la mejoría fue del 95%, a que se debe esto, indagando las características de los motores como dijo un colega no todos los motores sirven para pwm, al parecer los motores de pocos bobinados en el inducido no andan bien, la diferencia entre los dos motores míos es que el primer motor es de 4 bobinados y el motor soplador tiene como 14 bobinados, la diferencia es enorme, trabaja mucho más suave y atiende mejor los cambios de rpm, les comento esto para que lo tomen en cuenta y no se decepcionen tan rápido de sus creaciones.


Solo les puedo preguntar teniendo un condensador de 0.01 micro f, como el que ajusta la frecuencia de trabajo, cual le puedo colocar para hacer trabajar más suave el motor, es decir ese 5% que todavía le falta de perfección, gracias.


----------



## alexios (Ene 23, 2011)

hola si sirve este pcb o me ayudan a hacer uno Ver el archivo adjunto motor.rar


----------



## javierant3 (Ene 23, 2011)

Creo que si pones una imagen mejor, ya que con ese archivo hay que tener el programa para abrirlo y puede que no todo el mundo lo tenga. 

Por si le sirve a alguien, he encontrado un par de referencias de mosfet de potencia bien gordos. Supongo que no será novedad pero creo que pueden venir muy bien para manejar un motor grande sin necesitar mucha disipacion de calor. Los que he estado viendo han sido el IRF1404 con 0.004 ohmios y el IRF3205 con 0.008 ohmios.


----------



## mauriciopacheco12 (Ene 24, 2011)

ya probe el circuito de pwm en un motor pequeño de esos de jugetes y me sirve super pero para un motor grande de 24v de 350w qeu deberia ponerle les digo pues soy aprendiz y no quiero quemar el motor o algo asi,,,,, y ademas necesito un cargador de bateria y bueno encontre entre mis checheres un cargador italiano y es solo la caja y dos roscar para bombillo y dice que para cargar baterias de 12v poner un bombillo de 100w y solo tiene la caja los cables de conexion a 110v a la pared y 2 cables para conectar a la bateria pero esto como funciona pues la caja es irrompible y no he podido abrirla para verla,,, y no quiero dañarla mañana subo una foto gracias necesito ese cargador para 4 baterias para construir un vehiculo electrico gracias gracias gracias


----------



## javierant3 (Ene 24, 2011)

Bueno pues al final me he decidido a hacer el circuito que puso eneas ya que era bastante simple.
Lo he probado con un potenciometro logaritmico de 100k pero solo regulaba en poco recorrido del pote. Luego he probado con uno de 5k lineal y regulaba muy bien usando todo el recorrido.

El caso es que luego ha dejado de regular, simplemente a partir de un punto del potenciometro el motor va a tope, se ha fastidiado algo en el circuito? Funcionaba a la perfeccion y de repente no va bien, voy a revisar a ver donde puede estar el fallo.

El otro circuito que armé primero sigue sin funcionar, probé a alimentar el integrado sin pasar por el 7812 pero estaba en las mismas, el caso es que haciendo una prueba ha habido un momento en el que ha habido 5 voltios en la pata 14 y por unos instantes regulaba la potencia, pero luego ha vuelto a quedar a toda potencia. A ver si consigo otro integrado y lo pruebo porque por mas que miro y remiro veo que todo esta conectado conforme al esquema.

Mauricio para ese motor puedes usar los mismos transistores que yo. Yo he metido un par de IRFZ48N en paralelo y apenas con un pequeño disipador podrás alimentar ese motor. El motor no creo que lo quemes con el pwm. En todo caso si los transistores no pueden con la carga serán ellos los que mueran primero supongo, aunque tampoco soy un experto.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 25, 2011)

javierant3
Casi seguro que es el CI, según datos puede trabajar hasta con 40V y si ha 14 te ha funcionado es porque ha aparecido a ese voltaje la referencia ya que sin ella queda al máximo, y te puede haber tocado un circuito de otro fabricante que no cumple bien todas las especificaciones.
En particular el TL494 es de Texas Instruments, y también es fabricado por Motorola(On Semi) enre otros fabricantes


----------



## javierant3 (Ene 25, 2011)

Mi integrado era texas instruments, lo que no se es si es que está tocado o que no trabaja bien con voltajes bajos por lo que sea. El caso es que si a 13 o 14 voltios no general los 5v de referencia no me servirá, ya que como mucho con el motor arrancado , el alternador dificilmente pasa de los 14 voltios. De todos modos quiero seguir viendo a ver que pasa con esa placa.

El caso es que ayer hice el otro mas simple que puso eneas y funciona a la perfeccion. Parece que despues de un buen lavado de la placa con limpiacontactos todo va mejor. Tambien he cambiado el potenciometro por uno lineal y parece que funciona correctamente. Lo que si parece es que genera algo de ruido en el ventilador a baja velocidad pero creo que dado que el ventilador va fuera del habitaculo no será problema.
Para complementar este otro circuito le he añadido a la salida de alimentacion hacia el motor el condensador y el diodo al igual que lleva el otro circuito y tambien el diodo que lleva a la entrada de la alimentacion. Sería bueno tambien poner un condensador de 100 micros a la entrada de corriente para evitar interferencias?


----------



## reactancia (Ene 28, 2011)

reactancia dijo:


> ok lo armare cuando tenga tiempo y comentare sobre ello gracias



lla lo monte y funciona perfectamente se lo e puesto a un motor de 180w a 12v que consume 20 amperes, todo ello alimentado con una bateria de 12v a 24 amperes, gracias


----------



## javierant3 (Ene 31, 2011)

Bueno finalmente ya tengo la versión "final" del circuito instalada. Le he agregado un condensador de 2200 micros para evitar interferencias en la linea debido a los pulsos.
Ahora la duda que me ha surgido es la siguiente: Cuando pongo el potenciometro al mínimo el motor está parado, pero con el multimetro me sale 0.9 voltios a la salida del circuito. Eso quiere decir que algo de corriente le sigue llegando no? Supongo que puede ser malo para el motor. Ademas tampoco me hace mucha gracia tener el circuito siempre alimentado desde que se da contacto al coche, por lo que habia pensado en poner un potenciometro con interruptor de modo que en el momento que empiezo a girar el pote cierro el contacto y alimento la placa que a su vez comienza a regular el motor.


----------



## jorger (Ene 31, 2011)

javierant3 dijo:


> Le he agregado un condensador de 2200 micros para evitar interferencias en la linea debido a los pulsos.


Con eso lo único que vas a conseguir es filtrar la salida del pwm, por lo tanto lo único que tienes es una rampa de tensión según varías el ancho de pulso --->Ya no tienes pwm, solo un variador de velocidad del motor por variación de tensión. 
Un saludo.


----------



## javierant3 (Ene 31, 2011)

Quizá no me he expresado bien antes, el condensador lo he puesto en la entrada de corriente a la placa en paralelo. La salida del pwm sigue conectada de igual manera. Si no me equivoco el condensador estabilizaría la tension en la línea de entrada no?


----------



## jorger (Ene 31, 2011)

javierant3 dijo:


> Quizá no me he expresado bien antes, el condensador lo he puesto en la entrada de corriente a la placa en paralelo.


Ah, pensaba que lo ponías en paralelo con el motor  
Entonces no problem.Como si no hubiera dicho nada en el anterior mensaje.
Un saludo.


----------



## javierant3 (Feb 1, 2011)

Ya tengo todo listo y funcionando, aunque ahora se me ha ocurrido otra cosilla jaja. Ustedes dirán que soy un pelmazo en toda regla.

El caso es que cuando compré el potenciometro esta mañana pregunté si lo habia con interruptor conmutado. Lo que yo pretendía hacer es que cuando el regulador esté regulado al maximo, desconectar el circuito PWM y alimentar mediante un relé el motor directamente para tener el 100 por 100 de potencia.
El caso es que solo he podido conseguir el interruptor con interruptor por lo que no puedo hacer lo que tenia pensado. Habría manera de hacerlo modificando el circuito? Simplemente sería que cuando el potenciometro esté regulado a maxima potencia se corte la alimentacion al circuito y se alimente el motor directamente a traves de un relé. 

Muchas gracias por adelantado!


----------



## pandacba (Feb 1, 2011)

El interruptor no te servira porque actua al comienzo del recorrido del potenciomentro, aparte con este variador al máximo prácticamente tenes el 100%(no llega pero la diferencia no debiera ser demasiado)


----------



## javierant3 (Feb 2, 2011)

Bueno la ultima idea la descarto, claramente no va a merecer la pena. Probando con el tester la salida del pwm se aprecia que la diferencia de tension entre la entrada del circuito y a la salida a maxima potencia es de solo 0.3 voltios. Supongo que el tester hace una especie de "media" con la tension que mide porque si voy quitando potencia al pwm va marcando cada vez menos tension a la salida.

Muchas gracias a todos por su ayuda!


----------



## tukisao (Mar 5, 2011)

soy sergio ...quisiera q*UE* me ayuden ....tengo q*UE* hacer un proyecto este consiste en un pedestal  donde se exibira celulares el cual tiene q*UE* girar.
 habra 3 bandejas, separadas por 40 cm, en cada bandeja ira un peso de 3   1/2 kilogramos e*N* total 11 kilos  pero estas 3 bandejas  estan unidas entre si por un fierro q*UE* creo q*UE* ira soldado al eje del motor (aun nose si utilizare poleas ..nose q*UE* me recomendarian) (el motor segun yo sera una de sube vidrios de automovil ...12v la corriente debe estar entre unos 3A, 6A) ; entonses nesesito un regulador  pero sin q*UE* pierda fuerza
segun averigue nesesito controlar mediante un mosfet  y no por medio de un lm317  pienso utilizar el circuito de "pablin" http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/ci...m-cc/index.htm ,pero simule y medi volatje en la salida al motor y cuando regulo cae la tencion asi q*UE* nose q*UE* hacer.... porfavor si pudieran ayudarme   saludos    ::SeR :.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Mar 5, 2011)

Es que de eso se trata de que allá una caída de tensión en el motor, bueno miento, en cada pulso que se le mete al motor tendrá el valor de la FA, pero cuando tu mides con un polimetro es como si se obtuviese una caída de tensión en funcion de a la velocidad ajustada.
No agas caso a esa simulación, tu monta le un buen Mosfet con su buen disipador. y te aseguro que andará, yo lo monte con un motor de esos que tu comentas y en ves de un Mosfet un pnp 2n3055.
Y funciono de lujo.
Ya nos contaras . Suerte


----------



## tukisao (Mar 9, 2011)

gracias tienes razon en el pulso que se le da al motor  .... espero tener suerte recien lo armare ....cualquier novedad les comento


----------



## tukisao (Abr 10, 2011)

pues hola de nuevo ,les cuento que ya realize el proyectito  del pedestal que gira,lo realize con un motor de 12 v.de limpiaparabrisas el cual resuslto incluso de mucho fuerza, por que  las 3 bandejas  donde se pondran los 30 celulares  son de vidrio doble (en cada bandeja 30),  pues es un total de 10 a 11 kilos aprox.  fueron un chiste para el pequeño motor.  asi que  apenas le doy un poquitin de velocidad con el regulador y es suficiente porque si no salen volando los celulares.  gracias otra vez por sus comentarios
pd.si alguin quiere las fotos o dudas solo me lo piden yo las subo!  buena onda  ciaoooo


----------



## pandacba (Abr 10, 2011)

No porque dude pero como un aporte documental deberias subirlas


----------



## pombie (Abr 21, 2011)

Ver el archivo adjunto 10801Hola amigos. Realize el proyecto y la verdad muy interesante y me funciona salvo por un problema.
El problema que tengo al variar la velocidad se escucha demasiado ruido en el cooler. El ruido es como a pulsaciones de alta frecuencia en las bobinas del cooler. La reberberancia se mantiene en intesidad de sonido y varia en frecuencia al variar la velocidad. Y desaparece en cuanto llega a la velocidad maxima. Probe con diferentes cooler y pasa lo mismo en todos.

La verdad construi la plaqueta debido al ruido que generan las aspas del cooler en altas rev 1500 rpm aprox. Bajando las rpm con el regulador a la mitad unas 800 rpm el ruido en cuestion es el doble lo que molesta a 1500 rpm, se entiende?.

Lei por ahi que estos ciercuitos de regulacion por PWM tienen esta cuestion. Es asi?.

Gracias por tu tiempo!!!!


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Abr 21, 2011)

Prueba a cambiar el condensador de 100nF, ese que conecta las patas 2 y 6, por uno de menor valor por ejemplo 10nF.
Con ello varias la frecuencia con la que trabaja el PWM,
Condensador mas pequeño, frecuencia mas alta, así que procura una frecuencia superior a los 20KHz, así no escucharas nada.


----------



## pombie (Abr 22, 2011)

lolo2n3055 dijo:


> Prueba a cambiar el condensador de 100nF, ese que conecta las patas 2 y 6, por uno de menor valor por ejemplo 10nF.
> Con ello varias la frecuencia con la que trabaja el PWM,
> Condensador mas pequeño, frecuencia mas alta, así que procura una frecuencia superior a los 20KHz, así no escucharas nada.



Efectivamente era un tema de frecuencia como comentabas... Utilize un capacitor de 100pf y problema solucionado.

Gracias por tu tiempo!!!


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Abr 22, 2011)

No hay de que´´.
Me alegro se haya solucionado tu problema.
Un saludo


----------



## TetsuoTNT (Dic 23, 2011)

Hola a todos. Ayer me dió por enredar un poco con dos motores y dos potenciómetros de un mando de Dreamcast que tenía por ahí. Monté lo más sencillo que puede haber, y funcionó. Soy nuevo en ésto, y aunque no sé muy bien la función de cada componente en éste circuito, por lo que he leído, funciona muy bien. Pero ni en un sitio ni en otro tenían diodos 1N5408 (el IRF830 ha sido más fácil). Mi pregunta es:
¿Qué ocurriría si lo sustituyo por un 1N4148? De todas maneras miraré a ver si por suerte hay uno en algún aparato viejo.
Un saludo.


----------



## richard alonso (Dic 24, 2011)

hola tetsuo el 1n5408 es un diodo de 6a


----------



## TetsuoTNT (Dic 24, 2011)

He hecho el circuito, pero al darle corriente el motor gira a su marcha, al mismo ritmo, como si lo conectase directamente a la batería (4.5 voltios). Juraría que he hecho todo bien, pero claro... si estuviera bien no haría lo que hace. Como no sea el fallo en el Mosfet: Patilla izquierda (1 ó "G", ¿no?) hacia la resistencia de 10 ohm, patilla central (2 ó "D") hacia el motor, y la derecha (3 ó "S") a tierra.


----------



## MoloRG (Abr 5, 2012)

Disculpas por mi pregunta, pero veo que este circuito se puede utilizar para regular la velocidad de un auto RC con motor brushless de 12v... pero el circuito tiene reversa... o mejor dicho puede invertir para que el motor retroceda? Gracias


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 5, 2012)

Este circuito no es para motores BRUSHLESS, solo para motores dc con escobillas...


----------



## AdrianEduardo31 (Ago 13, 2012)

Hola Realice el circuito de variador de velocidad PWM con un 555 (la imagen adjunta) y funciona, varia la velocidad.
Es un motor de 120W y todo anda bien.


pero lo que les pregunto es como puedo hacer que varié de 0% a 100% la velocidad del motor ¿?

PD solo consigo variar notablemente la velocidad pero no al punto de parar o ir muy lento.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 13, 2012)

El 555 es muy útil pero limitado. Para cosas finas busca un circuito específico de pwm


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Ago 13, 2012)

Una solución sencilla para conseguir el 100% es el cambiar el potenciometro por uno como este:
http://www.molgar.es/ficha.asp?id=PT06-1&fam=3PT
 del valor adecuado, con interruptor,  dicho interruptor lo intercalas en paralelo con el mosfet


----------



## AdrianEduardo31 (Ago 13, 2012)

gracias lo intentare


----------



## Joanes (Ene 29, 2013)

Hola!!
Acabo de diseñar un controlador de velocidad mediante PWM para un motor de 12V DC y quisiera saber si el consumo de ese motor tiene algo que ver con el aguante del MOSFET IRFZ46N que estoy usando. El integrado que uso es el NE555. 

Un saludo


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 29, 2013)

Joanes dijo:


> Hola!!
> Acabo de diseñar un controlador de velocidad mediante PWM para un motor de 12V DC y quisiera saber si el consumo de ese motor tiene algo que ver con el aguante del MOSFET IRFZ46N que estoy usando. El integrado que uso es el NE555.
> 
> Un saludo



A modo de auto-contestación responde esto: ¿ A través de quién pasa la corriente hacia el motor ?


----------



## Joanes (Ene 29, 2013)

En este caso el motor consume 15A  y el MOSFET que uso es el IRFZ46N, que aguanta 55V y 53A (Id). Si este MOSFET conmuta a 100KHz y conduce 15A aguantará?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 29, 2013)

Si el pulso del MOSFET está bien conformado y el MOSFET NO es una falsificación, *SI*


*Edit:*

en el Foro existen mejores esquemas de control para el MOSFET que el de Pablín


----------



## Joanes (Ene 29, 2013)

Muy bien. Cuando lo pruebe te comentare el resultado.
Gracias Fogonazo


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 29, 2013)

Joanes dijo:


> Muy bien. Cuando lo pruebe te comentare el resultado.
> Gracias Fogonazo



Mira este otro tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/regulador-velocidad-motor-cc-10776/


----------



## djstigma (Nov 18, 2013)

fernandoae dijo:


> Este es el circuito que te sugiero: Ver el archivo adjunto 20883
> 
> Y lo de robustez electronica... estos circuitos son indestructibles  yo arme un dimmer para lámparas dc con ese esquema y ya cumplió 4 años.
> Además en caso de haber un problema cuanto gastamos en hacer uno nuevo?... practicamente nada  son bien baratos.



hola y perdoon que me meta nose si esta bien hacer la pregunta aca. preciso controlar un motor de escobillas de 48v 200ah, y como veo que la tenes clara te pregunto que circuito me recomendas ? gracias


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Nov 23, 2013)

Hombre será de 200A, no 200Ah eso es para las baterías.

Eso es una barbaridad para controlarlo con un PWM como el que se ha visto en este tema.

Quizás colocando  barios Mosfet en paralelo de manera que superes esos 200A.
Es decir:
Si tienes un Mosfet de 10A, tendrías que usar mas de 20 conectados en paralelo con un buen disipador,
Posiblemente puedas controlarlo.
Suerte y ya nos contaras.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 24, 2013)

El motor será de 200A, no de A·h eso son las baterías.

Habría que ver si es serie, paralelo o compound. Seguramente será serie pero dependiendo del tipo a lo mejor puedes hacer algún control por el inductor que puede que maneje menos corriente.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Nov 24, 2013)

Scooter dijo:


> puedes hacer algún control por el inductor que puede que maneje menos corriente.



Que opinas de colocar varios Mosfet en paralelo de manera que supere esos 200A 
Los Mosfet no suelen ser caros y aguantan bastante Intensidad y el consumo en Gate ni lo nota el 555


----------



## Scooter (Nov 24, 2013)

Aunque se ve que los mosfet tienen coeficiente de temperatura negativo yo me lo pensaría para piner semiconductores en paralelo.
Por otro lado si es de 200A en el arranque con carga no quiero pensar a donde irá
Por último el motor tiene un aspecto deprolable, engrasando los rodamientos igual ya no es de 200A, es de 150A y por otra parte a ver si vas a armar unu controlador que vale diez veces mas que ese motor.


----------



## djstigma (Nov 24, 2013)

Scooter dijo:


> Aunque se ve que los mosfet tienen coeficiente de temperatura negativo yo me lo pensaría para piner semiconductores en paralelo.
> Por otro lado si es de 200A en el arranque con carga no quiero pensar a donde irá
> Por último el motor tiene un aspecto deprolable, engrasando los rodamientos igual ya no es de 200A, es de 150A y por otra parte a ver si vas a armar unu controlador que vale diez veces mas que ese motor.



amigo el motor no es mio jaja asi me lo trajeron
te cuento que el pwm que venden sale 700 dolares mas enbarque 1100 dolares
el motor vale unos 400 dolares, y ami hacer el pwm me costara100 dolares
creo que vale la pena intentarlo.
aqui hice una prueva aver que les parece ok
gracias 



Scooter dijo:


> El motor será de 200A, no de A·h eso son las baterías.
> 
> perdon error de dedo jeje


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Nov 24, 2013)

Scooter dijo:


> Aunque se ve que los mosfet tienen coeficiente de temperatura negativo yo me lo pensaría para piner semiconductores en paralelo.


No te entiendo que quieres decir con eso.

Luego...Mas caro que el motor ???????

Mira este Mosfet aguanta hasta 57A: 
http://www.taydaelectronics.com/t-transistors/fets-mosfets/irf3710-mosfet-n-channel-57a-100v.html
con cuatro en paralelo ya le podria valer ademas vale 0.76$ unidad, aunque podrias tener razon ya que el motor se lo regalaron.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 25, 2013)

La verdad es que estoy verde en mosfet, solo he hecho cuatro tonterías, pero si son como el resto de semiconductores a esos 57A hay que poner un  buen margen.
Luego será muy crítico el cableado, como falle la conexión de uno los otros tres morirán en el evento etc.
Ya se que soy un descreido pero si con cuatro TO220 vas a gobernar 200A y soy bailarina del Molin Rouge.

Luego para esas corrientes habrá que ver el resto de cosas, a ver si al activar el PWM se deja de ver la tele en 1km a la redonda o algo así.

No digo que no se pueda, solo que es complicado, vas a aprender pero te vas a llevar algún golpe que otro.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Nov 25, 2013)

Tenés que usar señores disipadores para 57A, también para este proyecto hay que tener muy en cuenta la frecuencia de switcheo y el rise-time/fall-time del transistor, que en esa transición sufre bastante.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Nov 25, 2013)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Tenés que usar señores disipadores para 57A, también para este proyecto hay que tener muy en cuenta la frecuencia de switcheo y el rise-time/imefall-t del transistor, que en esa transición sufre bastante.



Hombre es obvio...... se pretenden gobernar 200A es normal que use señores disipadores.

¿Como calcularia la frecuencia de switcheo?

¿Que es el  rise-time/imefall-t? y en que afecta a este proyecto.

No te explalles con la explicación, algo resumidito estaría bien sobre todo para los que estámos verdes en Mosfet.....


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Nov 25, 2013)

lolo2n3055 dijo:


> ¿Como calcularia la frecuencia de switcheo?



La frecuencia de switcheo será la frecuencia a la que fijes el PWM. Es decir tu señal PWM debe tener una frecuencia fija y un duty variable.



lolo2n3055 dijo:


> ¿Que es el  rise-time/imefall-t? y en que afecta a este proyecto.



El rise/fall time es el tiempo que le toma al transistor en alcanzar un estado de conducción/corte total, en el medio de ese proceso el transistor se encuentra en una zona activa que debe disipar gran potencia (mucha más de la potencia que disiparía en conducción/corte total).

Esa potencia depende de esos tiempo y de la frecuencia de switching:

[LATEX]P_{total}=P_{saturacion}+P_{Time-Rise}+P_{Time-fall}[/LATEX]

- Para cargas resistivas (mosfet):

[LATEX]P_{total}=I_{carga}^{2}.R_{ds(on)}.Duty+\frac{V_{cc}.I_{carga}.f_{sw}}{6}.\left(t_{rise}+t_{fall} \right)[/LATEX]

- Para cargas inductivas (mosfet):

[LATEX]P_{total}=I_{carga}^{2}.R_{ds(on)}.Duty+\frac{V_{cc}.I_{carga}.f_{sw}}{2}.\left(t_{rise}+t_{fall} \right)[/LATEX]

Conclusión, para cargas inductivas esa potencia que depende de la frecuencia de switching tiene un peso tres veces mayor.

*Ejemplo para que se entienda: *

Volviendo al mosfet que propusiste, IRF3710, supongamos esto:

- fsw=50kHz
- Icarga=30A
- tr=58nS
- tf=47nS
- Rds(on)=23 mOhms
- Duty max= 100%
- Carga inductiva (motor!)
- Vcc= 48v

[LATEX]P_{saturacion}=I_{carga}^{2}.R_{ds(on)}.Duty=30A^{2}.23mOhms=20,7W[/LATEX]

Eso sería lo que normalmente calculas, pero te falta el otro factor que depende de la fsw:

[LATEX]P_{Time-Rise}+P_{Time-fall}=\frac{48v.30A.50kHz}{2}.\left(58nS+47nS \right)=3,78W[/LATEX]

[LATEX]P_{total}=24,48W[/LATEX]



lolo2n3055 dijo:


> No te explalles con la explicación, algo resumidito estaría bien sobre todo para los que estámos verdes en Mosfet.....



Esto que puse arriba también sucede con los BJT, pero todavía es peor, ya que si hablamos de alta corriente en colector, eso significa que la corriente en base también será importante y la potencia en el diodo base-emisor tendrá un peso a tener en cuenta.

De todas formas los BJT *NO* deben ponerse en paralelo, en cambio un Mosfet no debería tener problemas con esa configuración.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Nov 26, 2013)

Eso si que es una señora explicacion, cosmefulanito04
Muchas gracias.


----------

